# International Law:  Jerusalem Belongs To Israel



## MJB12741 (Mar 5, 2014)

Always has & always will.



According to International Law, Jerusalem Belongs to Israel | United with Israel


----------



## Indofred (Mar 5, 2014)

An extremist Jew claims it - wow- it must be true.


----------



## pbel (Mar 5, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Always has & always will.
> 
> 
> 
> According to International Law, Jerusalem Belongs to Israel | United with Israel



Hey MJ, the boards greatest, missed you, even if you fib now and then.


----------



## toastman (Mar 5, 2014)

International law or not, Jerusalem will always belong to Israel....always.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 5, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Always has & always will.
> 
> 
> 
> According to International Law, Jerusalem Belongs to Israel | United with Israel


Here's where your article fucked up, Bub.



> _
> "...there were far more *Jews in the world *in need of a homeland
> in 1919 than there were *Arab residents in Israel*..."_


 _"...Jews in the world in need of a homeland..." _were not residents of Palestine.

Palestinian-arabs and Palestinian-Jews were. 

And they have more land rights than anyone moving into the area in 1919.

Lord Balfour acknowledged this as a caveat to is "Declaration", which he basically stated Zionists could create the "Jewish State", as long as it did not prejudice the indigenous non-Jewish residents in that area.

But that's not what happened and East Jerusalem is not Israel.

Nor will it ever be Israel.


----------



## pbel (Mar 5, 2014)

toastman said:


> International law or not, Jerusalem will always belong to Israel....always.



It belongs to uncle Luigi...He bought a Roman Deed for 15 Euro and promises to leave it to me...

But seriously, retaining E. Jerusalem by Israel insures war, and the loss of Jerusalem for the third or fourth time, for the Jews?

Sorry, I lost count.


----------



## toastman (Mar 5, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > International law or not, Jerusalem will always belong to Israel....always.
> ...



And how are the Jews going to lose Jerusalem Pbel? I would love to know this


----------



## toastman (Mar 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Always has & always will.
> ...



The only thing that matters is that Israel recognizes Jerusalem, all of it, as belonging to Israel, and theres nothing you or anyone can do about it.

Now how about dem apples?????


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes I know.  Just couldn't let you suffer any longer without me.  You see PBel, there really is a God.






pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Always has & always will.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 6, 2014)

pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Always has & always will.
> ...






 Unlike you who FIBS all the time


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Always has & always will.
> ...






Yes Balfour did say that, and the arab league decided to prejudice the indigenous non Jewish residents of the area. That is why the right of return is not valid as the muslims left of their own free will. 
 The mandate of Palestine spelt out the way it was to be, with the arab muslims getting Iraq, Syria and trans Jordan the Christians to get Lebanon and the Jews to get what was left. All the treaties from 1917 to 1923 had this as their basis, and all parties agreed with the deal. Then along comes WW2 and the final solution, which the Grand Mufti took part in and saw the way to finish the Final Solution in Israel. So he complained and organised terrorist attacks on the British and Jews to force his solution on the world. The British reneged on the promises made and signed and gave half of the land to the muslims and half to the Jews. On the day the mandate ended the Jews declared independence from the mandate and were accepted by the majority of the worlds powers. The arabs invaded and caused the prejudice of the indigenous arab muslims, NOT THE JEWS


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 6, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > International law or not, Jerusalem will always belong to Israel....always.
> ...






 Not really as the Jews could hold Jerusalem with no problem, the UN charter forbids all out war so the arab league is stopped in its tracks. The UN would send in the planes to bomb the supply lines from Syria leaving the arab troops to starve to death. The Egyptians and Jordanians would keep well out of it or risk losing their massive aid packages from the US. Two well placed shells would destroy the carbuncles on the Temple mount and rid Jerusalem of its muslim infestation. One surge by the IDF would see the rest of the west bank taken over and even more refugees escaping to Syria. So it would be the arab muslims who only held Jerusalem for 22 years since the death of Mohamed the child rapist that would lose ALL OF JERUSALEM.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 6, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



History suggests, they piss people off so much, they get mass murdered out.
At the moment, American tax payer supplied free weapons stops that happening but America won't be able to give the extremists a free ride forever so, in my opinion, it's time for some bending and removing of extremist Jewish dogma so it doesn't happen.
Much as Israel is a pain in the arse for the world, I don't wish to see the mass murder that will surely happen as soon as the defending forces are in a position to destroy the bastard state of Israel.
Jewish state, fucking hell, a white South Africa was considered bad news but America supports a state that's a lot worse.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Indofred, you are mentally ill.  You once posted 2 pictures, one was of a Palestinian girl punching an Israeli soldier, and the other of that same hysterical girl being lightly restrained by a bewildered soldier.  You then said these soldiers were beating up the girl, so there was something wrong with either your vision or your judgment.  You also posted that my aunt in the Holocaust deserved to be raped and killed.  There was once a post from you about the benefits of Viagra, which had nothing to do with Israel/Palestine.  It's been said about you that you willingly converted to Islam.  Have you ever thought about getting some professional help?


----------



## toastman (Mar 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



This is the most ridiculous outcome I have ever heard? Whos going to mass muder Israelis and since when does the Israeli government sit still with events like these?
Btw, its the Palestinians who are a pain in the worlds ass, not the other way around
Youre delusional, try again


----------



## toastman (Mar 6, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



One time he said that he is against killing of civilians but whenever a settler is killed, he's happy.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 6, 2014)

Palestinians have no valid claim to Jerusalem.  Time for them & their supporters to accept it & move on.


----------



## toastman (Mar 6, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Palestinians have no valid claim to Jerusalem.  Time for them & their supporters to accept it & move on.



They are more than welcome to pray there. But as far as having sovereignty over any part of Jerusalem, or anything more than a purely symbolic kind of symbolic kind of claim to Jerusalem, like offered by Olmert, its just not going to happen. Ever


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 6, 2014)

Why doesn't Israel just remove the squatters from Jerusalem?




toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians have no valid claim to Jerusalem.  Time for them & their supporters to accept it & move on.
> ...


----------



## pbel (Mar 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



DEMOGRAPHICS...Israel lies in a Sea of Islam with 1.4 billion inhabitants...Just count!


----------



## toastman (Mar 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Ok so?? You havent explained in detail whats going to happen.
Israel is already surrounded by over a billion Muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...








 And after trying for 4 times to destroy Israel and failing they are still there, so it looks like your demographics are worth nothing. Also discount Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Saudi leaving you with two countries at war and one more under close watch by the rest of the world.

 Your demographics no longer work because of the family groupings, 7 members of the average muslim family leaving just 200,000 men to fight.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2014)

Indofred said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



All this time I said I wasn't gonna neg people, but then I read your horseshit and now I am reconsidering that, like every 48 hours...


----------



## pbel (Mar 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I tell, I seen delusional idiots on this board before phoeny-all, you are king.


----------



## pbel (Mar 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Do your own research, don't take my word for it.

Besides acculturation, demographics is simple mathematics or in Politics, the ability to produce economically, or guns and butter.

Sure Israel out produces these economically deprived societies because their Politics, Sheiks, kings, and dictators are corrupt and keep their populations poor...

This will change, the Arab spring is the first spark...I'll guess in fifty years their popular revolts will bring not only democracies but economic development to buy guns...

The shear size 0f 1.4 billion verses 6 million Israelis in economic terms is staggering.

In fifty years if this conflict is not resolved I guarantee they'll all have nukes.

 You want to challenge numbers its your choice.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmmm.  You sure bring up a good case for Israel to just nuke em all now.





pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## pbel (Mar 7, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Hmmm.  You sure bring up a good case for Israel to just nuke em all now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saudi Arabia paid for Pakistan's nukes, it's too late, they will nuke Israel on Saudi orders.


----------



## toastman (Mar 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Israel is already surrounded by over a billion Muslims and nothing is happening now. Obviously they wont attack Israel through conventional warfare. 
I really dont understand what you are trying to say. One thing is for sure, Israel haters like you ALWAYS say that this and this WILL happen to Israel and they WILL be destroyed. Its getting boring, so please wake me up when something actually happens *yawn*


----------



## toastman (Mar 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.  You sure bring up a good case for Israel to just nuke em all now.
> ...



Of course they will LOL!


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







And the latest news puts the lid on your demographics, Saudi has just declared hamas, hezbolla and muslim brotherhood terrorist groups. And has said that any Saudi found to have been fighting for them will be put in prison. Want to try again moron ?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.  You sure bring up a good case for Israel to just nuke em all now.
> ...


Hee hee hee!  I'd really like to know what this guy is smoking.  Israel is using Saudi air bases to practice the whacking of Iran's nuclear sites.  Have you not heard?  Sunni's hate Shi'ites more than they do Jews.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Is that really true about Hamas, Hezbollah, and Muslim Brotherhood?  If so that is a game changer.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 7, 2014)

LMAO!  Good one PBel.  Now THAT"S funny!  Are you the only one who doesn't know that Saudi Arabia has better relations with Israel than with Palestinians & even offered air space to Israel if they just pay Iran a little visit?




pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.  You sure bring up a good case for Israel to just nuke em all now.
> ...


----------



## pbel (Mar 7, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> LMAO!  Good one PBel.  Now THAT"S funny!  Are you the only one who doesn't know that Saudi Arabia has better relations with Israel than with Palestinians & even offered air space to Israel if they just pay Iran a little visit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I know that...They too are terrified of the swell of Islamists overthrowing all the rulers...They want a peace deal to save their skins, but if you start nuking Arabs, Israel will also be nuked.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 7, 2014)

Israel has Egypt, Jordan & Saudi Arabia on their side against Palestinian terrorists.  Not bad for a start.





pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!  Good one PBel.  Now THAT"S funny!  Are you the only one who doesn't know that Saudi Arabia has better relations with Israel than with Palestinians & even offered air space to Israel if they just pay Iran a little visit?
> ...


----------



## pbel (Mar 7, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Israel has Egypt, Jordan & Saudi Arabia on their side against Palestinian terrorists.  Not bad for a start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep dreaming MJ...The Islamist in Egypt already ruled once...give them time, the Palestinians are simple pawns in this East/West struggle...Palestinians are a majority in Jordan, all Kings and Sheiks will be gone soon enough... along with ME oil, and Israel's strategic interest to the West...

Enjoy crowing while it lasts.


----------



## toastman (Mar 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has Egypt, Jordan & Saudi Arabia on their side against Palestinian terrorists.  Not bad for a start.
> ...



So much drivel lol! Where do you come up with this crap? 

I think you would do really well writing fairy tales for a living Pbel......


----------



## pbel (Mar 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Study International Relations and Economic dynamics...As far as fairy tales, we could evoke the adventures of Toastman on a flying bagel avenging Zionuts in a flea market...

Will you sign a contract?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Indofred said:


> An extremist Jew claims it - wow- it must be true.


Hmmmmm... you're right...






*THIS* is what makes it true...






...and THIS...






...and THIS...






...and THIS...






...and THIS...

--- Edited to Add ---






Oh, and, THIS, too.

Any questions?


----------



## toastman (Mar 7, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Why did you get so offended? All I did was suggest a potential career you . If youre good at something, try and use it to make a living. 
Best of luck to you Pbel!!


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 7, 2014)

How lucky for Israel that Palestinians will be Palestinians.  Had they protested their grievences with Israel like MLK & his followers did for their cause, the Palestinians would have gained much world sympathy & support.  But praise be to Allah, Palestinians protest like Palestinians.  And they always will.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Indofred said:


> An extremist Jew claims it - wow- it must be true.



Let's cut to the chase. There is NO ONE whose word you would accept with a pronouncement favorable to Israel, is there?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > An extremist Jew claims it - wow- it must be true.
> ...


*Ka-BOOM!*


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> The only thing that matters is that Israel recognizes Jerusalem, all of it, as belonging to Israel, and theres nothing you or anyone can do about it.
> 
> Now how about dem apples?????


Hitler felt the same way about Poland and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that matters is that Israel recognizes Jerusalem, all of it, as belonging to Israel, and theres nothing you or anyone can do about it.
> ...


Except Jerusalem has always been part of Israel and will always be. 

Your comparisons and knowledge of history are about as lame as you are.


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that matters is that Israel recognizes Jerusalem, all of it, as belonging to Israel, and theres nothing you or anyone can do about it.
> ...



Ah yes, the obligatory Hitler comparison. What connection did Hitler have to Poland??

Stop doing drugs!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that matters is that Israel recognizes Jerusalem, all of it, as belonging to Israel, and theres nothing you or anyone can do about it.
> ...



Well now, that was sick. And also a very, very bad comparison.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well now, that was sick. And also a very, very bad comparison.


No it wasn't.  In both cases, a country tried to acquire land (that wasn't theirs) by force.

Only now, it is illegal to hold onto land seized in a war.

That's why East Jerusalem will never be Israel's.

To allow Israel to keep any part of the OPT's, would be saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland and the world community will never do that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> Ah yes, the obligatory Hitler comparison. What connection did Hitler have to Poland??
> 
> Stop doing drugs!!


He put his army in there to occupy the territory.

That's why it is illegal for Israel to do that today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, the obligatory Hitler comparison. What connection did Hitler have to Poland??
> ...




*No.*

Yerushalayim belongs to Israel proper. End of story. The history is quite clear for all to read.  Just to think that any human being would now want to equate Israelis, most of whom are Jews, with Hitler in any way, is just disgusting. Your logic is sick, it is riddled with holes, and it is disgusting.  And I have more than 6,000,000 REAL reasons from the history of 1933-1945 to disagree with you.

Your kind of behaviour is a part of the Extreme-Left with which I will never associate my name, ever.

*spit*


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *No.*
> 
> Yerushalayim belongs to Israel proper. End of story. The history is quite clear for all to read.


Over 100 UN resolutions say you're full of shit.




Statistikhengst said:


> Just to think that any human being would now want to equate Israelis, most of whom are Jews, with Hitler in any way, is just disgusting.


Why is it disgusting?

The Israeli's treat the Palestinian's, like the Nazis treated the Jews.  Not the full blown death camp period, but the 10 years leading up to that is similar to how the Pals are treated now.

_*- they're treated like they are sub-human
- they're demonized at every turn
- they're blamed for everything that is wrong in the country
- violence against them is accepted, defended and considered necessary
- Zionists created the "Jewish State"; Nazis created the Aryan nation
- both country's are trying to ethnically cleanse their nation of  these people*_​


Statistikhengst said:


> Your logic is sick, it is riddled with holes, and it is disgusting.  And I have more than 6,000,000 REAL reasons from the history of 1933-1945 to disagree with you.


Israel's treatment of the Palestinian's, has made all the lives that were lost in the Holocaust, to have now died in vane.  You are shitting on their graves.



Statistikhengst said:


> Your kind of behaviour is a part of the Extreme-Left with which I will never associate my name, ever.
> 
> *spit*


You got a problem with international law and human rights?

I really don't give a shit!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

Speaking of Hitler and the Nazis you should know the love affair between the Palestinians and Hitler:

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Speaking of Hitler and the Nazis you should know the love affair between the Palestinians and Hitler:
> 
> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Haavara Agreement

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Jump to: navigation, search 


Part of a series on 

The Holocaust

Jews on selection ramp at Auschwitz, May 1944 



Responsibility[show]

The Haavara Agreement (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1505;&#1499;&#1501; &#1492;&#1506;&#1489;&#1512;&#1492; Translit.: heskem haavara Translated: "transfer agreement") was signed on 25 August 1933 after three months of talks by the Zionist Federation of *Germany (die Zionistische Vereinigung für Deutschland), the Anglo-Palestine Bank (under the directive of the Jewish Agency) *and the economic authorities of Nazi Germany. The agreement was designed to help facilitate the emigration of German Jews to Palestine. While it helped Jews emigrate, it forced them to give up most of their possessions to Germany before departing. Those assets could later be obtained by transferring them to Palestine as German export goods.[1][2]


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 8, 2014)

Long before the UN vote to re-establish Israel as a Jewish homeland, the land was already Israel's since antiquity.  Thousands of years before any Muslims at all.  Now the Muslim Palestinians have been squatting on it for generations.  So tell us what valid claims the Palestinians have for any part of Jerusalem?





Billo_Really said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well now, that was sick. And also a very, very bad comparison.
> ...


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Long before the UN vote to re-establish Israel as a Jewish homeland, the land was already Israel's since antiquity.  Thousands of years before any Muslims at all.  Now the Muslim Palestinians have been squatting on it for generations.  So tell us what valid claims the Palestinians have for any part of Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*!500 hundred years of residency by Palestinians...*


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 8, 2014)

Holy mackeral!  That's a long long time to be squatting on Israel's land, don't you agree?  How about this to be fair to Palestinians?  Those with deeds to the land they are on can stay.  And all those without any deeds to land they occupy must go.  Fair enough?





pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Long before the UN vote to re-establish Israel as a Jewish homeland, the land was already Israel's since antiquity.  Thousands of years before any Muslims at all.  Now the Muslim Palestinians have been squatting on it for generations.  So tell us what valid claims the Palestinians have for any part of Jerusalem?
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Hitler and the Nazis you should know the love affair between the Palestinians and Hitler:
> ...


Hee hee hee. Peeballs the psycho thinks Palestinians being the representatives of Nazis to the Arab / Muslim world, and asking the Nazis to kill an additional 500,000 Jews, is the same as Jews making a deal with the Nazis to escape with their lives. This is the sick mentality of an anti Semite. 

From his own link:



> The agreement was designed to help facilitate the emigration of German Jews to Palestine. While it helped Jews emigrate, it forced them to give up most of their possessions to Germany before departing.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Long before the UN vote to re-establish Israel as a Jewish homeland, the land was already Israel's since antiquity.  Thousands of years before any Muslims at all.  Now the Muslim Palestinians have been squatting on it for generations.  So tell us what valid claims the Palestinians have for any part of Jerusalem?
> ...


1500 years?  Bullcrap. The Arabs who call themselves Palestinians as of 1967,  are recent 20th century invaders from neighboring Arab lands.


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...





Palestinian people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Genetic analysis suggests that a majority of the Muslims of Palestine, inclusive of Arab citizens of Israel, are descendants of Christians, Jews and other earlier inhabitants of the southern Levant whose core may reach back to prehistoric times*. A study of high-resolution haplotypes demonstrated that a substantial portion of Y chromosomes of Israeli Jews (70%) and of Palestinian Muslim Arabs (82%) belonged to the same chromosome pool.[31] Since the time of the Muslim conquests in the 7th century, religious conversions have resulted in Palestinians being predominantly Sunni Muslim by religious affiliation, though there is a significant Palestinian Christian minority of various Christian denominations, as well as Druze and a small Samaritan community. Though Palestinian Jews made up part of the population of Palestine prior to the creation of the State of Israel, few identify as "Palestinian" today. Acculturation, independent from conversion to Islam, resulted in Palestinians being linguistically and culturally Arab.[16] The vernacular of Palestinians, irrespective of religion, is the Palestinian dialect of Arabic. Many Arab citizens of Israel including Palestinians are bilingual and fluent in Hebrew.


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Who's offended? I think Toastman on a flying (toasted) bagel with lox and cream cheese could make millions! Can't wait to run to Elliot's in Stoughton!

I like you Toast except for your Politics in which you ply bull for Israel...look to the future and see that if Israel is not accepted by the Muslims she will disintegrate in a warm war of attrition which have thus far defeated all comers from the West...

Read your history books.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well now, that was sick. And also a very, very bad comparison.
> ...


In Israel's case, spoils won in a war they didn't start. Welcome to your consequences. Vae victus (a.k.a. "_Eat shit and die_").



> "..._Only now, it is illegal to hold onto land seized in a war_..."


"_Mister Marshall has made his decision. Now, let him enforce it._"



> "..._That's why East Jerusalem will never be Israel's_..."


Newsflash: East Jerusalem is _already_ Israel's, and will now be, forevermore. You don't get Jerusalem back. No way. Vae victus.

Of course, if you don't like that state of affairs, you are welcome to pick up a rifle and talk to the IDF about that, if you dare. But if you do, you won't have much company, other than the Palestinians themselves, nowadays.



> "..._To allow Israel to keep any part of the OPT's, would be saying it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland..._"


Not really.

Vastly different background and underlying circumstances and conditions.

Apples and oranges.

The Jews ruled the Holy Land for a thousand years, stretching back into the 1200 BC - 120 AD timeframe, and the world has been trying to slaughter them for 2000 years since those times.

Euro-trash came close to doing just that - at least on the European continent - within living memory, but the Jews turned out to be tougher than anybody dreamed possible.

They carved out a reborn Israel for themselves on the soil of their old ancestral and spiritual homeland, beginning with the large blocs of land that they had purchased, and adding other parcels of land that they fought the Arabs for, when the Arabs attacked them, in order to exterminate the fledgling Jewish state.

A 2000-year-old _Comeback Kid _story - the most amazing of its kind in the entire History of Mankind, and one which has won the grudging admiration of much of the world - certainly the world beyond Islam - and which earns the Israelis a lot of behind-the-scenes credit, and friends, and which causes The West to cut the Israelis a _lot_ more 'slack' than they would 'most anyone else.

The Arabs of Palestine are simply in the way - seen to be obstructing the last phase of the necessary and highly desirable Jewish Reconquista - and are being nudged out slowly but surely over the decades, to make room for the New Owners.

There are plenty of places for those Arabs to go, once they start behaving like rational human beings again rather than mad dogs, so that their neighbors would once again be willing to take-in large numbers of them, rather than fencing and walling them off and blockading those mad dogs alongside the Israelis.

As to lands acquired as Spoils of War durng the 1967 Six Day War - well, that's the price the Arabs pay for provoking Israel (with massive border mobilizations) in the first place.

But it *DID* play _nicely_ into the hands of the Jewish Reconquista, didn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Much of the non-Muslim world is perfectly willing to wink at the so-called violations of international law, in connection with Israeli land-grabs, because the Israelis do not yet have defensible permanent borders, and the Reconquista will correct that problem for them, for centuries and generations to come. Almost there, now.

The Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza have long-since been written off as losers and expendable, and, if the world at-large will (rightfully) not stand for their slaughter, the world at-large will nonetheless sit still for a great deal; including the land-grabs and the evictions and expulsions that are underway, and the larger-scale ones to come.

The silence of The West is its collective Penance and show of Goodwill directed towards those whom they have persecuted for centuries, and slaughtered in their millions within living memory. Many Muslims understand this, even if they don't agree with it, because they, too, have collectively persecuted and oppressed the Jews for centuries.

That's a tough act to follow, and your Palestinians don't have the street-cred to evoke the sympathies and goodwill of the world, in anything approximating the level of sympathy and goodwill extended to their adversaries; in effect, it's an impossible act to follow. It just ain't happenin'.

The world at-large (beyond Islam) is winking, or looking the other way, while this consolidation of Jewish land-holdings is underway, and, although, on paper, East Jerusalem and other land parcels are still theoretically 'on the table', nobody with the brains God gave an ant, or a lick of common sense, coupled with an understanding of the Reconquista and Israel's need for absolutely defensible borders, honestly expects one single sliver of such lands to be handed back to the Arabs.

Ain't gonna happen. And all the unicorn-and-rainbows hyper-legalist / hyper-literalist squawking and pig-squealing in the world isn't going to change that. You're welcome to try, of course. Good luck with that.



> "..._the world community will never do that_."


"The world community"?






Tell that to the Russians, in connection with the Crimea.

They're really scared of the '_international community_' too, aren't they?

And isn't it interesting...

The Israelis have (_supposedly, according to you-and-yours_) been grabbing land that isn't theirs, by force, in violation of international law, since, what? 1948? 1967?

Where are the sanctions, by the United States, and the European Union, NATO, etc.?

The Russians just grabbed the Crimea _last week_, and the US and the EU and NATO are all a-flutter and talking sanctions, aren't they?

This contrast should tell you something about the way the Real World works, in the context of the Israel-Palestine 'Troubles'.

You pro-Palestinian types just don't get it... compared to other parts of the world where such things occur from time to time... nobody gives a rat's ass about the Palestinians.

You're on a fool's errand.

After what the Jews have been through in the 20th... indeed, the past 2000 years... people are, by-and-large, willing to look the other way - so long as they don't actually slaughter the Palestinians - while Israel completes its Reconquista.

The world-at-large has reached the long-overdue conclusion that the Jews, also, deserve a little piece of the earth - their old one, no less - and if they have to break a few eggs to make that omelette... oh well.

So it looks the other way (_to any appreciable and effective extent, anyway, beyond the realm of lip-service or showmanship, designed to keep Arab oil flowing_) while the chef is busy making the omelette.

Heckuva shell game, and great fun, too.

See how that works?

Rant and rail all you like - it won't change a damned thing.

International law, in connection with Israel's territorial spoils of war, after the Jews were provoked or attacked? The international community forcing Israel to relinquish those spoils acquired in defensive war? Don't make me laugh.

Consider it '_wergeld_'.

Most of the grownups do - beyond the domains of Islam and its sympathizers and 'useful idiots', anyway.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I take it you have noticed the flurry of UN resolutions regarding Russia's occupation of Ukraine.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *No.*
> ...








 100 UN resolutions you say, shall we take a closer look at them. 1 in 1947 that reneged on the promise made under the mandate of Palestine by anti semitic Jew haters. And then 99 brought by Islamic nations with the sole intention of branding Israel and the Jews as worse that the Nazi's.

Because there is no correlation at all, the Jews have not built the concentration camps and instigated a final solution. But the arab muslims have and the world has seen them.

 They act like they are sub-human when they murder children
 By their own people mostly, who detest them. So much so that the term Palestinians is a swear word
 They are to blame at the end of the day, it was the arab Palestinians that started the wars remember.
 Only in retaliation to their violence against Israeli civilians, stop the belligerence and you live in peace.
 No the League of nations created the Israeli nation with the help of the British and the UN, Just as they created Lebanon, Syria, Iraq and Jordan. Which all show Nazi tendencies and worship Hitler.
 So is the population of Palestinians dropping which is what would happen if they were being ethnically cleansed, or is it increasing with one of the highest surviving birth rates in the world. 

 NO that would be you carrying on the final solution disguised as concern for the Palestinians. At the end of the day your rhetoric would not be out of place in some 1935 Beer Kellar in Berlin.

 Do you actually care about the human rights of the Jews and having international law apply to them equally as much as you pretend to with the Palestinians. In your opinion the Jews should not retaliate to illegal chemical and biological weapons fired at their children but should leave their homes and walk onto the knives of the terrorists.


 YOU ARE NOTHING BUT A POS TERRORIST APPEASING NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Hitler and the Nazis you should know the love affair between the Palestinians and Hitler:
> ...








 So you are against the migration of a group under threat to a place of safety. To a land promised under the League of nations mandate of Palestine.
 How about Husseini's letter to Hitler asking him to send him more Jews as he had ran out of live ones ?

 But how about this from your link that turns your meaning on its head

 The Haavara Agreement was thought among certain circles to be a possible way to rid the country of its supposed "Jewish problem." The head of the Middle Eastern division of the foreign ministry, Werner Otto von Hentig, supported the policy of concentrating Jews in Palestine. Von Hentig believed that if the Jewish population was concentrated in a single foreign entity, then foreign diplomatic policy and containment of the Jews would become easier.[


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Long before the UN vote to re-establish Israel as a Jewish homeland, the land was already Israel's since antiquity.  Thousands of years before any Muslims at all.  Now the Muslim Palestinians have been squatting on it for generations.  So tell us what valid claims the Palestinians have for any part of Jerusalem?
> ...







Which you can not prove as the evidence says otherwise. The land was so sparsely populated that even the Ottomans had to import people into Palestine, who stayed for a while and then left. The recent evidence shows that many "Palestinians" arrived between 1850 and today, while the Jews had lived in Palestine for 3,500 years uninterrupted. 
 If east Jerusalem was owned by Jewish people then under the UN charter they can return and claim the land, thus owning East Jerusalem. To give up any of the occupied land would be a death sentence for the Palestinians when they attacked.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...






He is using quotation marks to make it look like 1500 years, when in reality it is ! 500 years.   Devious and underhanded way of LYING


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 8, 2014)

What, no Muslim Palestinians claiming Israel is "their land"?






pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






When you do a fuller analysis of the DNA you find that it ties the Palestinians to other parts of the M.E in recent times. Genetic markers that would be lost in under 4 generations are still present in most Palestinians, with very few having the Cohen genetic marker that shows a distinct link to the land of Palestine going back 4,000 years.

 Now try again using an unbiased source for your evidence here is a list of those that wrote the article you are linking to.


Contributors


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







Your people said this 66 years ago and Israel is still going strong. Now because of civil war in the are Israel has even less to fear.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Long before the UN vote to re-establish Israel as a Jewish homeland, the land was already Israel's since antiquity.  Thousands of years before any Muslims at all.  Now the Muslim Palestinians have been squatting on it for generations.  So tell us what valid claims the Palestinians have for any part of Jerusalem?
> ...



3500+ years jews have lived there.  The numbers might have varied but there have always been jews there.  Occupation, governments, crusaders, invaders have come and gone, but the jews have always been there.


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Phoeney-all you are a simpleton's apprentice...Tell us, when these civil wars finish, will the winners love Israel?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







Why should they it is commanded by their gods allah and Mohamed to "KILL THE JEWS". But more to the point will they be up for the fight after losing so much in the civil wars they started. Will they be able to muster many fighters prepared to go for another prolonged war against an enemy that will use conventional weapons against them to their full advantage. They have tried 5 times and failed, so what makes you think that they will succeed this time ?


 I see that you are on the ropes and have started immature personal attacks, shows that you are losing the argument.


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Maybe you're right about  personal attacks, but I lose no argument...Israel will never win the final battle for Palestine...yes Israel has won many battles, but if she loses once the hate generated by her will guarantee nastiness...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


*Origin and Identity of the So-Called "Palestinians"*

Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth, and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind, as it is witnessed by a former PLO terrorist that acknowledged the lie he was fighting for and the truth he was fighting against:

Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?
We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag.
When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out.

This declaration by a true "Palestinian" should have some significance for a sincerely neutral observer. Indeed, there is no such a thing like a Palestinian people, or a Palestinian culture, or a Palestinian language, or a Palestinian history. There has never been any Palestinian state, neither any Palestinian archaeological find nor coinage. The present-day "Palestinians" are an Arab people, with Arab culture, Arabic language and Arab history. They have their own Arab states from where they came into the Land of Israel about one century ago to contrast the Jewish immigration. That is the historical truth. They were Jordanians (another recent British invention, as there has never been any people known as "Jordanians"), and after the Six-Day War in which Israel utterly defeated the coalition of nine Arab states and took legitimate possession of Judea and Samaria, the Arab dwellers in those regions underwent a kind of anthropological miracle and discovered that they were Palestinians - something they did not know the day before. Of course, these people having a new identity had to build themselves a history, namely, had to steal some others' history, and the only way that the victims of the theft would not complain is if those victims do no longer exist. Therefore, the Palestinian leaders claimed two contradictory lineages from ancient peoples that inhabited in the Land of Israel: the Canaanites and the Philistines. Let us consider both of them before going on with the Palestinian issue.


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Its really pitiful when you use a Zionist commentary to refute an exact science.


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Its really pitiful when you have pro Palestinians like yourself who say Israel and Zionism is responsible for Arab Muslim bloodshed in the ME.


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Stop plagiarizing my expressions, unless you want to do the Toastman flying on a bagel skit!


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Stop with Jewish stereotypes


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Oh for gawd's sake, can't we poke fun at each other? If others object I might stop...


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I wasnt being serious. 

BTW i
i actually had two bagels with cream cheese and lox yesterday. That stuff never gets old


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


What exact science does Wikipedia provide?  You are a joke. Palestinians are no different than Jordanians, Egyptians, or Syrians genetically, and certainly closer genetically exponentially to their Arab brothers who invaded Israel in the 20th century, than they are to Jews. 

To say that the land belongs to Arabs aka Palestinians because of genetic similarities, fails dramatically when you realize that people in Caucasus region and Kurds are even closer genetically to the Jews than "Palestinians".  In fact Palestinian have less genetic similarities than many other Arabs such as Yemenites.  

Next time do some homework before you copy and paste from Wikipedia like an idiot.


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Interesting that Khazars and the like are closer to the European Jews who now control Israel...The study I used referred to ancient and Sephardic Jews...

But any way provide the link. I'd like to read it Quackmere.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


I'm not talking about European Jews or Khazars, dipstick.  Pay attention. We are talking about the "Cohen gene" which covers all Jews, and when it comes to non Jews, come in greater frequency in other Arabs as well as some some Caucasians as well as Kurds, than it does in Palestinians. Look it up. What now, Israel belongs to the Kurds or Yemenites?  Ha ha ha. Nincompoop.


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Well provide a link that only the Jews of Israel have the Cohen gene from a unbiased scientific journal, HA Ha Ha juvenile dipshiite!


----------



## pbel (Mar 8, 2014)

The original scientific research was based on the discovery that a majority of present-day Jewish

The original scientific research was based on the discovery that a majority of present-day Jewish Kohanim either share, or are only one step removed from, a pattern of values for 6 Y-STR markers, which researchers named the Cohen Modal Haplotype (CMH). However it subsequently became clear that this six marker pattern was widespread in many communities where men had Y chromosomes which fell into Haplogroup J; the six-marker CMH was not specific just to Cohens, nor even just to Jews.


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> The original scientific research was based on the discovery that a majority of present-day Jewish
> 
> The original scientific research was based on the discovery that a majority of present-day Jewish Kohanim either share, or are only one step removed from, a pattern of values for 6 Y-STR markers, which researchers named the Cohen Modal Haplotype (CMH). However it subsequently became clear that this six marker pattern was widespread in many communities where men had Y chromosomes which fell into Haplogroup J; the six-marker CMH was not specific just to Cohens, nor even just to Jews.



But the Jews already have Israel, so they don't have to justify their genes or anything like that


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> In Israel's case, spoils won in a war they didn't start. Welcome to your consequences. Vae victus (a.k.a. "_Eat shit and die_").
> 
> 
> "_Mister Marshall has made his decision. Now, let him enforce it._"
> ...


Oh shut-up!  You live in a fantasy world, you big-mouth asshole!

Israel will be held accountable for its aggression.

And when they do, I bet you'll be crying like a little 2 year old?


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Do you actually care about the human rights of the Jews and having international law apply to them equally as much as you pretend to with the Palestinians.


Do you have ADD?

Because you already asked me that question and I already answered it.

You talk like your 10 years old!


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> "..._Oh shut-up!  You live in a fantasy world, you big-mouth asshole! Israel will be held accountable for its aggression. And when they do, I bet you'll be crying like a little 2 year old?_"


You tell 'em, my little Bilge_Squeegee.

And wake me up when you figure out who is going to hold Israel accountable; better yet, when you figure out who is going to force them into submission.

You're really long on rhetoric and really short on practicalities, and not to be taken seriously. Child.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, my little Bilge_Squeegee.
> 
> And wake me up when you figure out who is going to hold Israel accountable; better yet, when you figure out who is going to force them into submission.
> 
> You're really long on rhetoric and really short on practicalities, and not to be taken seriously. Child.


As long as post #61.


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel's case, spoils won in a war they didn't start. Welcome to your consequences. Vae victus (a.k.a. "_Eat shit and die_").
> ...



Calm down little Muslim terrorist supporter LOL 

BTW, why is it that whenever you deluded pro Palestinian morons talk about something thats going to happen to Israel , it's always ...well... GOING to happen?? As in future tense. When is any of the crap you lying history distorters have been threatening gonna take place. It's been almost seven decades....SEVEN DECADES, and none of your terrorist supported predictions have happened. Does that say something to you, Muslim terrorist slave????


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shut-up!  You live in a fantasy world, you big-mouth asshole! Israel will be held accountable for its aggression. And when they do, I bet you'll be crying like a little 2 year old?
> ...


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey Kondor, isnt living in reality awesome?? 

I mean , when you see people like Billo living in an alternate dimension , you realize how much we take living in reality for granted


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> Hey Kondor, isnt living in reality awesome?? I mean , when you see people like Billo living in an alternate dimension , you realize how much we take living in reality for granted


The child isn't really interested in Jerusalem or Palestine or the Palestinians... the child is only interested in fighting... sugar-britches lives in her own little world of whiny-bitches.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 8, 2014)

For thousands of years Israel's enemies have been preaching Israel is doomed.  And for thousands more years to come Israel's enemies will still be preaching Israel is doomed.





toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Reading comprehension problems again?  I never said only Jews of Israel have it. I said Palestinians have it less than some of the other Arabs, and people in the Caucasus and Kurds have it more than the Palestinians too. Read it again, little Mussolini.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

UN Res 181, which Israel accepted, says Jerusalem shall belong to NO state and shall be ruled by an international regime.

There is no international law that has declared East Jerusalem to belong to Israel.

West Jerusalem?  Not as much an issue.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 9, 2014)

All Arabs should be deported to Jordan. All they do is cause trouble.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Infidel said:


> All Arabs should be deported to Jordan. All they do is cause trouble.



Such racism will not help solve the issues.  

West Jerusalem belongs to Israel, but not East Jerusalem.

The Nazis also wanted to deport an unwanted minority to the east, just like you want to do.


----------



## pbel (Mar 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are a liar who has been caught double talking for years, POS like you give Jews a bad name...Go back to Iran


----------



## Infidel (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > All Arabs should be deported to Jordan. All they do is cause trouble.
> ...



I invoke Godwin's law and you lose the argument. 

Arabs have enough land, and they've fucked it all up. Give them more land to fuck up and they will.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > All Arabs should be deported to Jordan. All they do is cause trouble.
> ...



Correction:  The Nazis wanted to exterminate an unwanted minority.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here lies the problem.  Never has Israel even tried to help free the Palestinians back to their indigenous homelands, plus no surrounding Arab country will grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  Do you think Mecca might be a nice place for a Palestinian State?




Infidel said:


> All Arabs should be deported to Jordan. All they do is cause trouble.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Here lies the problem.  Never has Israel even tried to help free the Palestinians back to their indigenous homelands, plus no surrounding Arab country will grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  Do you think Mecca might be a nice place for a Palestinian State?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about Antarctica?


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Here lies the problem.  Never has Israel even tried to help free the Palestinians back to their indigenous homelands, plus no surrounding Arab country will grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  Do you think Mecca might be a nice place for a Palestinian State?


Their indigenous homeland is Palestine.


----------



## pbel (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Here lies the problem.  Never has Israel even tried to help free the Palestinians back to their indigenous homelands, plus no surrounding Arab country will grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  Do you think Mecca might be a nice place for a Palestinian State?
> ...



All giggly at deporting humans from their indigenous lands, all sounds so Nazi-like.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Calm down little Muslim terrorist supporter LOL
> 
> BTW, why is it that whenever you deluded pro Palestinian morons talk about something thats going to happen to Israel , it's always ...well... GOING to happen?? As in future tense. When is any of the crap you lying history distorters have been threatening gonna take place. It's been almost seven decades....SEVEN DECADES, and none of your terrorist supported predictions have happened. Does that say something to you, Muslim terrorist slave????


It's been seven decades and still, not one country on the planet has recognized Israel's right to that land.

What does that tell you?


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Common Pbel, can't we joke around once in a while


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 9, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



I've already mentioned this before but I'll do it again.  You always say "lands" in the plural.  The Land of Israel is smaller than New Jersey.  No need for the S.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down little Muslim terrorist supporter LOL
> ...



Uhhh when did Israel or anyone say theg expected others in the world to recognize their right to the land???


----------



## pbel (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Toast, MJ is a polite man, but he is not joking.

Ask him?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down little Muslim terrorist supporter LOL
> ...



Are you talking about Israel proper (like Tinmore), or only the West Bank?


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You know what REALLY sounds Nazi like? When Hamas and all the other extremist Palestinians talk about destroying all of Israel and killing all Israelis and not stoping their jihad until their genocidal goal is finished.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Are you talking about Israel proper (like Tinmore), or only the West Bank?


I'm referring to the occupied territories, not Israel proper.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Uhhh when did Israel or anyone say theg expected others in the world to recognize their right to the land???


Then why do they keep bitching about Hamas refusing to recognize Israel's right to exist.


----------



## pbel (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



And you know, I truly believe that if Israel comes to terms with the Palestinians via the Arab League, Israel could insure the peace by helping prosperity rise in the areas surrounding her.

That is the Key, to acceptance by the masses.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhh when did Israel or anyone say theg expected others in the world to recognize their right to the land???
> ...



They are talking about Israel proper. Israel never asked Hamas or anyone to recognize the. In the West Bank or The Golan Heights. 

Hamas has said many many times that they will NEVER recognize Israel, which means even if Israel would withdraw from the West Bank and give control of all of Gaza to Hamas


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



And that is where you and I are in disagreement Pbel. I dont believe there will EVER be any acceptance of Israel in the Arab world until Israel is gone. Many extremists believe that all of Israel is Muslim Arab land that needs to be liberated and that thats their religious duty.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down little Muslim terrorist supporter LOL
> ...


It tells many people that (1) nobody beyond the realm of Islam gives a sufficient damn to actually apply force to enforce original land-assignments and (2) much of the world beyond the realm of Islam 'pretends' to disapprove in order to keep Arab oil flowing, while not actually doing a goddamned thing about the situation...


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> They are talking about Israel proper. Israel never asked Hamas or anyone to recognize the. In the West Bank or The Golan Heights.
> 
> Hamas has said many many times that they will NEVER recognize Israel, which means even if Israel would withdraw from the West Bank and give control of all of Gaza to Hamas


Hamas's more recent statements have said they're willing to recognize Israel if they end the occupation and return to the '67 borders.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > They are talking about Israel proper. Israel never asked Hamas or anyone to recognize the. In the West Bank or The Golan Heights.
> ...


Hamas is also looking to sell the Israelis a bridge in Brooklyn...


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well lets see now.  How did these "occupied territories" come about?  Is it actually possible the Arab countries united to annihilate Israel off the face of the earth & Israel defeated all of them & captured additional land & allowed settlements on it for security?  Sure seems to me the Palestinians should be very upset with their Arab brothers telling them to leave thus making them refugees until they destroy Israel.




Billo_Really said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about Israel proper (like Tinmore), or only the West Bank?
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Well lets see now.  How did these "occupied territories" come about?  Is it actually possible the Arab countries united to annihilate Israel off the face of the earth & Israel defeated all of them & captured additional land & allowed settlements on it for security?  Sure seems to me the Palestinians should be very upset with their Arab brothers telling them to leave thus making them refugees until they destroy Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trouble is, a fair number of Palestinians and their supporters continue to hold that there IS no 'Israel proper', on any of the soil referenced as 'Palestine' on May 14, 1948.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well then, if there is no Israel, whats all the Palestinian fuss all about?  





Kondor3 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Well lets see now.  How did these "occupied territories" come about?  Is it actually possible the Arab countries united to annihilate Israel off the face of the earth & Israel defeated all of them & captured additional land & allowed settlements on it for security?  Sure seems to me the Palestinians should be very upset with their Arab brothers telling them to leave thus making them refugees until they destroy Israel.
> ...


----------



## Infidel (Mar 9, 2014)

If Arabs want all of Jerusalem, why don't they just try to take it? Would make MY fucking day to see them get slaughtered.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Well then, if there is no Israel, whats all the Palestinian fuss all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question.

Perhaps our colleague 'PFTinmore' can shed some light on that...


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> UN Res 181, which Israel accepted, says Jerusalem shall belong to NO state and shall be ruled by an international regime.
> 
> There is no international law that has declared East Jerusalem to belong to Israel.
> 
> West Jerusalem?  Not as much an issue.





And Jordan immediately destroyed 181 as soon as they invaded Palestine and occupied Jerusalem. Then the UN made more resolutions that changed that part of 181 and in 1967 Israel won the day and took control of Jerusalem. The law of right of return says that East Jerusalem in Jewish and the arab squatters have to move out


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Infidel said:


> All Arabs should be deported to Jordan. All they do is cause trouble.






 I prefer Syria and Iran were they wont last 5 minutes before being wiped out by their arab brothers.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > All Arabs should be deported to Jordan. All they do is cause trouble.
> ...







East Jerusalem has never been arab for over 1,000 years, and in 1947 it was all Jewish by ownership. The arabs owned nothing, which is why they cant produce any deeds. 
 So you lose all of Jerusalem on the terms of International law and the UN charter.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







Letting your hatred and fixation stop you from seeing what is in front of your eyes.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> East Jerusalem has never been arab for over 1,000 years, and in 1947 it was all Jewish by ownership. The arabs owned nothing, which is why they cant produce any deeds.
> So you lose all of Jerusalem on the terms of International law and the UN charter.



The world will never recognize Israeli rule over East Jerusalem.

Deal with it, son.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> And Jordan immediately destroyed 181 as soon as they invaded Palestine and occupied Jerusalem. Then the UN made more resolutions that changed that part of 181 and in 1967 Israel won the day and took control of Jerusalem. The law of right of return says that East Jerusalem in Jewish and the arab squatters have to move out



The only squatters are the illegal AshkeNazi settlers.

The world will never recognize East Jerusalem as belonging to Israel.  Learn to accept this reality, son.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > All Arabs should be deported to Jordan. All they do is cause trouble.
> ...


Why?  Jordan was to be Arab Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Arab invaders should go back to the neighboring countries. Even Yasser Arafat invaded from Egypt.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > East Jerusalem has never been arab for over 1,000 years, and in 1947 it was all Jewish by ownership. The arabs owned nothing, which is why they cant produce any deeds.
> ...


And Jerusalem will never again fall into the hands of intolerant Arab savages. Deal with that.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Here lies the problem.  Never has Israel even tried to help free the Palestinians back to their indigenous homelands, plus no surrounding Arab country will grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  Do you think Mecca might be a nice place for a Palestinian State?
> ...





Correct, just not the part they are claiming as theirs. They came from all the other nations founded in Palestine Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Jordan, Saudi and Egypt. So they should go back to where they originally came from.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Arab invaders should go back to the neighboring countries. Even Yasser Arafat invaded from Egypt.



Ben-Gurion:  born in Poland.

Golda Meir:  born in Ukraine.

Yitzhak Shamir:  born in Russia

Menachem Begin:  born in Belarus.



maybe the Jewish invaders should return to their homelands.

The world will never recognize Israeli control of all East Jerusalem.  It doesn't even exist.  Its a myth created by Israeli theft of West Bank land.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...







Now  who was it that deported 1 million Jews from their lands in 1948 to 1967, that's right the muslims. And haven't they been doing the same thing for the last 1400 years or so. Is it any wonder they are refered to as ISLAMONAZI SCUM because that is what they are NAZI SCUM


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Arab invaders should go back to the neighboring countries. Even Yasser Arafat invaded from Egypt.
> ...


They are in their homeland, and the homeland of the ancestors.

Yitzhak Rabin Born in Israel.

Ariel Sharon born in Israel. 

Netanyahu born in Israel.

Ehud Barak born in Israel. 

Ehud Olmert born in Israel. 

Ever Wiseman born in Israel. 

Try again.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down little Muslim terrorist supporter LOL
> ...







 Here you go the reality of the situation

United Nations General Assembly Resolution 273 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 Having received the report of the Security Council on the application of Israel for membership in the United Nations,[1]

Noting that, in the judgment of the Security Council, Israel is a peace-loving State and is able and willing to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter,

Noting that the Security Council has recommended to the general Assembly that it admit Israel to membership in the United Nations,

Noting furthermore the declaration by the State of Israel that it "unreservedly accepts the obligations of the United Nations Charter and undertakes to honour them from the day when it becomes a member of the United Nations",[2]

Recalling its resolutions of 29 November 1947[3] and 11 December 1948[4] and taking note of the declarations and explanations made by the representative of the Government of Israel[5] before the Ad Hoc Political Committee in respect of the implementation of the said resolutions,


The General Assembly,

Acting in discharge of its functions under Article 4 of the Charter and rule 125 of its rules of procedure,

1. Decides that Israel is a peace loving State which accepts the obligations contained in the Charter and is able and willing to carry out those obligations;

2. Decides to admit Israel to membership in the United Nations.



And here is a map of the nations that have not recognised Israel's right to exist on the land they have declared .


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> They are in their homeland, and the homeland of the ancestors.
> 
> Yitzhak Rabin Born in Israel.
> 
> ...



There are very few Jews on Earth who can prove their ancestors came from Israel, before the year 1900.

British research shows that in 1931, 58% of Jews were born elsewhere while only 2% of Muslims were born elsewhere.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Arab invaders should go back to the neighboring countries. Even Yasser Arafat invaded from Egypt.
> ...


That's fine. Wake me up when you've convinced them to do so.



> ..._The world will never recognize Israeli control of all East Jerusalem_...


Sure it will. It's just a matter of time.



> ..._It doesn't even exist. Its a myth created by Israeli theft of West Bank land._


What is it, that does not exist?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about Israel proper (like Tinmore), or only the West Bank?
> ...





Then every nation that has singed the Geneva conventions recognises Israel's right to occupy that land for defence. Just as every nation that is a member on the UN and recognises its charter also recognises the Jews right to return to land stolen in 1948.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> _There are very few Jews on Earth who can prove their ancestors came from Israel, before the year 1900.._.


Doesn't matter. They own it now.



> _British research shows that in 1931, 58% of Jews were born elsewhere while only 2% of Muslims were born elsewhere._


Sounds like the old 'locals' (Muslim-Arab Palestinians) were under-performers... Nature de-selects under-performers.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhh when did Israel or anyone say theg expected others in the world to recognize their right to the land???
> ...






 Could it be because if they don't they will be seen by the rest of the arab world as terrorists, hold on hasn't that just happened with Egypt, Jordan and Saudi............ Guess hamas is about to lose and it wont be Israel as the cause.....


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







 And at the same time I know you are talking a load of shit, and that all you want to see is 6 million dead Jews and a ruined Palestine that will be fighting till the arabs die out. The only way for peace to be seen is for the arab league to turn on hamas and fatah and destroy them both, then tell the rest of the Palestinians to elect a spokesperson to strike a deal with Israel, Egypt and Jordan.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > They are talking about Israel proper. Israel never asked Hamas or anyone to recognize the. In the West Bank or The Golan Heights.
> ...







Which is Israel committing suicide and the UN has already said that this will not be implemented. The LAW says that Israel can occupy the land and impose what ever restrictions it wants while the people are acting belligerently. Until the belligerence has been stopped for a full year Israel has no compunction under LAW to leave the occupied land. So hamas can go and take a running jump up its own ass as far as those conditions are concerned


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> What is it, that does not exist?



East Jerusalem does not exist.  Its made up.  Its just West Bank land that was illegally annexed by Israel.  Most of what is called East Jerusalem was NEVER considered part of the city.

Not under the Jordanians.  Not under the British.  Not even by the UN.

Its a Zionist myth.  Its as if Washington, D.C. annexed Maryland and called it "United Maryland".


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > East Jerusalem has never been arab for over 1,000 years, and in 1947 it was all Jewish by ownership. The arabs owned nothing, which is why they cant produce any deeds.
> ...







I don't have to deal with it child, but you and the rest of the ISLAMONAZI SCUM do. International Law says that east Jerusalem is Jewish and you can never change that.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, that does not exist?
> ...


I really don't know about that.

Someone with a better handle on that aspect of The Dispute will have to weigh-in on that, to confirm or counter.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Arab invaders should go back to the neighboring countries. Even Yasser Arafat invaded from Egypt.
> ...



Idiot, modern Israel was only founded in 1948

What year were those people born in????

Big BIG fail!


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And Jordan immediately destroyed 181 as soon as they invaded Palestine and occupied Jerusalem. Then the UN made more resolutions that changed that part of 181 and in 1967 Israel won the day and took control of Jerusalem. The law of right of return says that East Jerusalem in Jewish and the arab squatters have to move out
> ...




 How about you prove they are illegal settlers, and in the process prove that you are also an illegal settler.

 They were invited to migrate to the land promised under the mandate of Palestine as the new homeland for the Jews by its owners the British. From May 14 they were invited by the legal landowner Israel to migrate and settle. Just as you were invited to migrate and settle in the USA.

 So child it is now up to you to show that they are their illegally


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> How about you prove they are illegal settlers, and in the process prove that you are also an illegal settler.
> 
> They were invited to migrate to the land promised under the mandate of Palestine as the new homeland for the Jews by its owners the British. From May 14 they were invited by the legal landowner Israel to migrate and settle. Just as you were invited to migrate and settle in the USA.
> 
> So child it is now up to you to show that they are their illegally



People who live in an illegal settlement, are illegal settlers, you dumb NaZionist.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How about you prove they are illegal settlers, and in the process prove that you are also an illegal settler.
> ...



Just curious, when are you giving your land back to the indians?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Infidel said:


> Just curious, when are you giving your land back to the indians?



The conquest of North America and settling of its lands by Europeans, didn't violate any international laws, Mr. Nazionist.

The Israeli settlements are however, illegal and violate international laws that Israel signed.

As was the annexation of the East Jerusalem myth-city.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Arab invaders should go back to the neighboring countries. Even Yasser Arafat invaded from Egypt.
> ...







All invited to migrate and settle on the land by the owners of the land, and the Jews have returned to their homeland. You see child no nation accepted the Jews as nationals until after 1948 and the big Islamic expulsion of the Jews.  The world already accepts that Jerusalem was stolen from the Jews in 1948, and will defend their right to take it back at any cost. This acceptance is known as the right of return that the muslims want before anything


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> All invited to migrate and settle on the land by the owners of the land, and the Jews have returned to their homeland. You see child no nation accepted the Jews as nationals until after 1948 and the big Islamic expulsion of the Jews.  The world already accepts that Jerusalem was stolen from the Jews in 1948, and will defend their right to take it back at any cost. This acceptance is known as the right of return that the muslims want before anything



They were invited to move to Palestine as long as they fully respected the rights of non-Jews.

The Jews have violated this condition.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > They are in their homeland, and the homeland of the ancestors.
> ...



The problem with your statement is that the Jews have Israel. Now and forever. So they don't need to justify where their ancestors came from. Not to mention, no one can tell them to leave. 
Now I'll wait for your usual Nazi/Holocaust comparison response


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > They are in their homeland, and the homeland of the ancestors.
> ...







 Every single one that is not a convert can by just taking a DNA test, which will show that they have the cohen gene. The only people with this gene are the Jews, and it shows in all Jewish groups from Ethiopia to the far east. 

 A bit disingenuous using a Facebook page as your source, shows how much you are backed up against a wall.     YOU ARE LOSING FASTER THAN HAMAS IS


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, that does not exist?
> ...






Then do explain why east Jerusalem is shown on the maps from the 1900's, and why the Palestinians want it as their capital ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How about you prove they are illegal settlers, and in the process prove that you are also an illegal settler.
> ...







So you are blowing wind again, and cant produce the goods to support your fantasy world.

 No proof because they are not illegal settlers as they live in Israel, it is the Jews who owned land in the west bank that live in the settlements ON THE LAND STOLEN BY ARAB MUSLIMS IN 1948.

 Go back to school child and learn some real history, not the shit they pour into your brain at the mosque on a Friday.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, when are you giving your land back to the indians?
> ...







Yes it did and that is why you should give it back

 No they are not as the Jews have title deeds to those lands. It was the muslims that violated International Law by expelling the Jews and stealing their land.

 It was the arab muslims that came up with East Jerusalem child when Jordan stole the land in1948. So it is a muslim myth much like the claim of the refugees to land in Israel, come up with the land deeds and you can return


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > All invited to migrate and settle on the land by the owners of the land, and the Jews have returned to their homeland. You see child no nation accepted the Jews as nationals until after 1948 and the big Islamic expulsion of the Jews.  The world already accepts that Jerusalem was stolen from the Jews in 1948, and will defend their right to take it back at any cost. This acceptance is known as the right of return that the muslims want before anything
> ...






Wrong child that was the arab league who did that, the Jews wanted the muslims to stay as full Israeli citizens. In 1948 the arabs expelled 1 million Jews from their homes and land, they also expelled 500,000 Palestinians from their homes and land. The so called Palestinians declared that they would rid the land of all the Jews thus showing they had no respect for their rights to self determination .


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, when are you giving your land back to the indians?
> ...


Legal technicalities.

If the conquest of North American Native (Indian) lands was not 'illegal' by the standards of the day...

It was certainly every bit as unethical at the time, as it would be today...

So, from an ethical standpoint - doing what's right - all of us non-Natives should be giving-up our land holdings and returning them to the Natives...

Just because something is LEGAL does not mean that it is RIGHTEOUS...

Rather than falling back upon the LETTER of the law, perhaps better attention should be paid to the SPIRIT of the law...

And its associated ethics.

After all... wrong is wrong, regardless of whether it's 'legal' or not, yes?

And, of course, law is oftentimes merely a formalized and codified extension of ethics, and a device by which ethics may be applied in an enforceable fashion.

So... in an Ethical context... doing the Right Thing... the Question can still be asked, with some merit and validity.

You (and I) are the beneficiaries of unethical land-grabs spanning the era circa 1600-1900 A.D, virtually all of it forcibly, and tainted with various shades of ethnic cleansing and attempted genocide and savagery and war-crimes of the worst sorts.

And, of course, it is unethical to benefit from the misery or persecution or war-crimes or war-spoils or land-grabs of others, in our own time, or within recent decades or centuries, yes?

Fail to return our lands, and we are no better (or worse) than the descendants of Israelis, who benefit from the land-grabs of their brethren and fathers and grandfathers, yes?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Wrong child that was the arab league who did that, the Jews wanted the muslims to stay as full Israeli citizens.



Like all pre-pubescent little girls, you are almost always incorrect.  The Jews did not want hundreds of thousands of Muslims to stay in their country.  That's why they made plans to kick them out and carried out those plans pretty well.

If it wasn't for a few brave Jews refusing the orders to expell Muslims, Israel would have had very few after the 1948 War.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Yes it did and that is why you should give it back
> 
> No they are not as the Jews have title deeds to those lands. It was the muslims that violated International Law by expelling the Jews and stealing their land.
> 
> It was the arab muslims that came up with East Jerusalem child when Jordan stole the land in1948. So it is a muslim myth much like the claim of the refugees to land in Israel, come up with the land deeds and you can return



Like a little boy, you are very wrong.

There was no international law against conquering foreign land during the 18th and 19th century.

But there was when Israel captured the West Bank.

There are no Jewish land deeds to all the land in the East Jerusalem myth.  You are lying.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Certainly the Old City (part of what people call "East Jerusalem") is Jerusalem, for sure.  It's true, though, that alot of decrepit Arab villages were made part of Jerusalem.  Not everything Israel has done makes perfect sense.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2014)

Muslim Palestinians have no claim to Jerusalem other than they have been squatters there for generations.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

"_Possession is nine-tenths of the law_."

The muscle to_ sustain_ possession is the _other_ tenth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Palestinians can't have it back again.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > They are in their homeland, and the homeland of the ancestors.
> ...


You're a big fan of British research then you should know that the British recorded the Arab invasion into Israel in the 1800 and 1900's. Ha ha ha. What a fool.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2014)

Isn't it just awful?  Do you think maybe now would be a good time for the Palestinians to publically recognize Israel & end their missile attacks?





Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it did and that is why you should give it back
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Muslim Palestinians have no claim to Jerusalem other than they have been squatters there for generations.



The Nazis used similar language to yours.

Muslims have lived in Jerusalem for more than 1,000 years.

They have a right to be there.  Only a Nazi would seek to kick them out.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it did and that is why you should give it back
> ...


Too bad Arabs got their butts handed to them when they attacked Israel. 

No they can't have it back. It was never theirs to begin with.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Too bad Arabs got their butts handed to them when they attacked Israel.
> 
> No they can't have it back. It was never theirs to begin with.



You're such a stupid little Nazionist.

Israel has already offered the Arabs parts of East Jerusalem as their capital of the State of Palestine.  And they surely will again.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Palestinians have no claim to Jerusalem other than they have been squatters there for generations.
> ...



Godwin Alert...

Godwin Alert...

Godwin Alert...






Godwin Alert...

Godwin Alert...

Godwin Alert...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 9, 2014)

The neighborhoods of Abu Dis and Silwan can be their capital, but not the Old City.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it did and that is why you should give it back
> ...


Was there an international law against five Arab nations attacking Israel many times from its inception in order to destroy it?   

You guys are funny, you think "international law" doesn't apply to Muslims. They can be as savage, intolerant and barbaric as they want to and then whine about it when others make them pay for it.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad Arabs got their butts handed to them when they attacked Israel.
> ...


Oooooo.  Did IslamoNazi liar just get upset?  Like I said, Muslims shouldn't have attacked Israel.  They did and now they want a do over. Won't work. 

Peace for land doesn't work with the Palestinians. Gaza was proof of that. Think long term. In a few decades Israel will have annexed the Judea and Samaria and this will all be a moot point. 

Now repeat after me, IslamoNazi propagandist: IDF Akbar!


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Slam-dunk...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Arab invaders should go back to the neighboring countries. Even Yasser Arafat invaded from Egypt.
> ...


Khaled Mashal so called leader of Hamas?  Born in Jordan = ARAB INVADER.

 Ha ha ha. OMG what a fool.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Khaled Mashal so called leader of Hamas?  Born in Jordan = ARAB INVADER.
> 
> Ha ha ha. OMG what a fool.



Wrong.

He was born in Ramallah, in 1956.  You are one stupid Nazionist.

No nation will ever recognize Izraeli control of EJ.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, when are you giving your land back to the indians?
> ...





That's it, what your people did is ok, but what Israelis do isn't, all because pieces of paper with writing on them? What a FUCKING NOOB!!!


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes!  "Muslims have lived in Jerusalem for over 1000 years."  And the Jews have lives there for over 3000 years.  So lets see now, who stole who's land?  Boy, that's a touigh one to figure out, huh?




Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Palestinians have no claim to Jerusalem other than they have been squatters there for generations.
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Someone please name the international law, still in effect today, that makes East Jerusalem part of Israel.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello!  Anybody home?





MJB12741 said:


> Yes, yes, yes!  "Muslims have lived in Jerusalem for over 1000 years."  And the Jews have lived there for over 3000 years.  So let's see now, who stole who's land?  Boy, that's a tough one to figure out, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down little Muslim terrorist supporter LOL
> ...



eleven minutes it took for Israel to be recognize.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, that does not exist?
> ...









Everything to the right of the red is arab and everything to the left is Israeli?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Everything to the right of the red is arab and everything to the left is Israeli?



Israel illegally annexed those lands.

No nation will ever recognize them as part of Israel.

Its all a Nazionist myth.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Khaled Mashal so called leader of Hamas?  Born in Jordan = ARAB INVADER.
> ...



He was born in Silwad.  At that time it had been annexed by Jordan.  He was not born in Ramallah.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> _Someone please name the international law, still in effect today, that makes East Jerusalem part of Israel._


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > _Someone please name the international law, still in effect today, that makes East Jerusalem part of Israel._



The same law that will make Crimea part of Russia.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Everything to the right of the red is arab and everything to the left is Israeli?
> ...



You're obsessed with calling everyone who doesnt agree with you a Nazi and your continuous calling Israelis Nazis just shows how everyone is getting under your skin.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > _Someone please name the international law, still in effect today, that makes East Jerusalem part of Israel._



Im willing to bet hes going to compare your response to Nazism


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


I really don't give a rat's ass *what* he does...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> You're obsessed with calling everyone who doesnt agree with you a Nazi and your continuous calling Israelis Nazis just shows how everyone is getting under your skin.



Considering your earlier obsession with discussing how many posts I have, your accusation of me being obsessed, is pretty funny.

Now, you got any current law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> The same law that will make Crimea part of Russia.



Russia will suffer sanctions because of their illegal actions.

Why doesn't Israel suffer sanctions for illegally annexing East Jerusalem?

Why does Israel get special treatment while Russia gets consequences?


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > You're obsessed with calling everyone who doesnt agree with you a Nazi and your continuous calling Israelis Nazis just shows how everyone is getting under your skin.
> ...



Did I ever make the claim??


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Can anyone name the currently active international law that says East Jerusalem belongs to Israel?


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Can someone tell Defeat67 that Israel has had possession of East Jerusalem since 1967 and have been building Jewish Homes there ever since, and not one person or organization has been able to do anything about it? 

And now we wait for Defeat67 to bring up the Holocaust and Nazism in response to my post lol!


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Can someone tell Defeat67 that Israel has had possession of East Jerusalem since 1967 and have been building Jewish Homes there ever since, and not one person or organization has been able to do anything about it?
> 
> And now we wait for Defeat67 to bring up the Holocaust and Nazism in response to my post lol!



Correction:  They invented "East Jerusalem" out of thin air in 1970.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Can someone tell Defeat67 that Israel has had possession of East Jerusalem since 1967 and have been building Jewish Homes there ever since, and not one person or organization has been able to do anything about it?


Wow, that was intelligent?




toastman said:


> And now we wait for Defeat67 to bring up the Holocaust and Nazism in response to my post lol!


Well, you both believe in _*"might makes right".*_


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell Defeat67 that Israel has had possession of East Jerusalem since 1967 and have been building Jewish Homes there ever since, and not one person or organization has been able to do anything about it?
> ...



Israel invented E Jerusalem??? Fuck you're stupid. Its the Palestinians and their leaders and their supporters who mention E Jerusalem whereas many Israelis only recognize it as Jerusalem. Yes Israel did annex it but they didnt invent it.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell Defeat67 that Israel has had possession of East Jerusalem since 1967 and have been building Jewish Homes there ever since, and not one person or organization has been able to do anything about it?
> ...



Oh please , I wouldnt talk about others intelligence dummie. Unless you're talking about your friend Vicky67's intelligence, or lack of


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Israel invented E Jerusalem??? Fuck you're stupid. Its the Palestinians and their leaders and their supporters who mention E Jerusalem whereas many Israelis only recognize it as Jerusalem. Yes Israel did annex it but they didnt invent it.



Israel illegally annexed West Bank land, and now calls it "Jerusalem".

Its not Jerusalem.  Its as if D.C. annexed Maryland and called it all Washington, D.C.

No one will ever recognize the eastern and northern parts of the city as belonging to Israel.

Never.  No nation will ever put someone's birthplace as "Israel" if they were born outside the Green Line.

Deal with it, little Ms. Pussy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Oh please , I wouldnt talk about others intelligence dummie. Unless you're talking about your friend Vicky67's intelligence, or lack of


I'm talking about yours and you talk like a 10 year old.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please , I wouldnt talk about others intelligence dummie. Unless you're talking about your friend Vicky67's intelligence, or lack of
> ...



Youre obviously talking about yourself. Anybody here can see when you constantly post 'fuck you slut' or ' go fuck yourself' or 'youre a fuckin whore'


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Israel invented E Jerusalem??? Fuck you're stupid. Its the Palestinians and their leaders and their supporters who mention E Jerusalem whereas many Israelis only recognize it as Jerusalem. Yes Israel did annex it but they didnt invent it.
> ...



So according to you, there was no Jerusalem before Israel declared independence in 1948, is that whT youre saying???


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Potty-mouthed little child, isn't it?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> So according to you, there was no Jerusalem before Israel declared independence in 1948, is that whT youre saying???



Boy, you are one stupid Nazionist.

Jerusalem existed, but never in its modern history did it extend to as far north, east, and south as it does today.  

Israel simply stole lots of West Bank land and called it "United Jerusalem".  Get that through your thick Nazionist skull.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > So according to you, there was no Jerusalem before Israel declared independence in 1948, is that whT youre saying???
> ...



Read your post little boy, thats not at all what you said. You CONSTANTLY do the same thing; you say something incredibly idiotic, and then when you're called out on it, you respond in an extremel vulgar manner by  saying ' No no thats not what I said Nazi Nazi Nazi blah blah blah.! '

This board should have a prerequisite where you can only post in certain parts of USMB if you prove you have a high school diploma. That way little children like Vicky cant post in the IP or ME forum. Geez, talk about a pest!


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Read your post little boy, thats not at all what you said. You CONSTANTLY do the same thing; you say something incredibly idiotic, and then when you're called out on it, you respond in an extremel vulgar manner by  saying ' No no thats not what I said Nazi Nazi Nazi blah blah blah.! '
> 
> This board should have a prerequisite where you can only post in certain parts of USMB if you prove you have a high school diploma. That way little children like Vicky cant post in the IP or ME forum. Geez, talk about a pest!



You have me confused with your butt buddy [MENTION=35705]Phoenall[/MENTION], who calls everyone who criticises Israel a "Nazi anti-Semite".

Now, you got any evidence that Jerusalem belongs to Israel according to international law?

Do you, asshole?


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Read your post little boy, thats not at all what you said. You CONSTANTLY do the same thing; you say something incredibly idiotic, and then when you're called out on it, you respond in an extremel vulgar manner by  saying ' No no thats not what I said Nazi Nazi Nazi blah blah blah.! '
> ...



No and I never made that claim. 
I never said they have sovereignty over E. Jerusalem, i said they have control over it, and always will. Jerusalem will NEVER be divided again Nazi Shill. Can you comprehend that? In what world would Israel allow for the Palestinians to have sovereignty over an area where some of their most important religious sites are?? 

&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501; &#1513;&#1500; &#1494;&#1492;&#1489;


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> No and I never made that claim.
> I never said they have sovereignty over E. Jerusalem, i said they have control over it, and always will. Jerusalem will NEVER be divided again Nazi Shill. Can you comprehend that? In what world would Israel allow for the Palestinians to have sovereignty over an area where some of their most important religious sites are??
> 
> &#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501; &#1513;&#1500; &#1494;&#1492;&#1489;



The Palestinians have already been offered parts of East Jerusalem by the Israelis.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> Youre obviously talking about yourself. Anybody here can see when you constantly post 'fuck you slut' or ' go fuck yourself' or 'youre a fuckin whore'


This thread is not about *Hollie*, it's about Jerusalem.

Stay on topic, *Snowback*!


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Youre obviously talking about yourself. Anybody here can see when you constantly post 'fuck you slut' or ' go fuck yourself' or 'youre a fuckin whore'
> ...



The Lakers suck and Kobe Bryant is going to retire.


Ya, I went there....


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > No and I never made that claim.
> ...



Recently? I dont recall that. But as I said they have never been offered sovereignty over E. Jerusalem.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 9, 2014)

toastman said:


> The Lakers suck and Kobe Bryant is going to retire.
> 
> 
> Ya, I went there....


We beat the best team in basketball today.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 9, 2014)

There is no International thing that supports an International Law let alone is able to enforce the penalties of such a legal system.

International law is a myth supported by words and nothing else.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 10, 2014)

Bless you for asking.  Let the truth be known to all.  No matter how much it hurts you.

According to International Law, Jerusalem Belongs to Israel | United with Israel




Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > You're obsessed with calling everyone who doesnt agree with you a Nazi and your continuous calling Israelis Nazis just shows how everyone is getting under your skin.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Everything to the right of the red is arab and everything to the left is Israeli?
> ...


Nope. Actually here's how it went down. Jerusalem was never going to be part of any Jewish Palestine aka Israel. Seems like it's never enough for greedy Muslims. They just want the whole region to be Islamic.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

There is a stronger chance that the Lakers will restructure and launch a comeback in the next few years, than there will ever be a peaceful a "Palestine" that will coexist with its neighbors.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Can anyone name the currently active international law that says East Jerusalem belongs to Israel?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 10, 2014)

Infidel said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone name the currently active international law that says East Jerusalem belongs to Israel?


*Kaboom!!!*


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ropey said:


> _There is no International thing that supports an International Law let alone is able to enforce the penalties of such a legal system. International law is a myth supported by words and nothing else._


I half-agree with you, anyway, in that there is no overarching authority with the requisite consistency, neutrality, objectivity, universal recognition and ability to enforce its rulings and decisions - which would make International Law fully operative in all respects.

International Law is good for regulating commerce and resolving minor differences between nations and for defining and prosecuting a variety of heinous criminal offenses and for punishing the hapless losers who initiate wars of aggression, but it has a long way to go before it becomes universally operative in all respects across the globe, its application and enforcement is spotty at best, and it is largely a voluntary arrangement for all practical purposes, on both the macro and micro levels.

We'll probably get there - the entire planet governed by International Law - within the next couple of centuries, given that we've been trying since the old League of Nations initiative - a mere 90 years and a new thing as History measures time - and every World Crisis is another opportunity to grow and reinforce the idea of International Law, as a future mechanism for governing the planet in a more unified and egalitarian fashion.

Before that happens, though, there are probably a dozen or more Conflicts underway, or waiting in the wings, of a serious nature - between entire Peoples - around the world, that are probably going to have to be either fought-out, or talked-out, before 'everybody' has at least a little slice of the planet to call their own, and before those involved are willing to allow International Law to preside over their own existence or right-to-survive or right to call some place their own.

As an outside observer and non-stakeholder, the Jews of this world strike me as one such group who are either going to have to finish fighting-it-out or talking-it-out (or both), to carve-out a little slice of Planet Earth for themselves, and to ensure their existence and long-term survival as a People, before they're willing to submit to International Law as an overarching authority, in all respects.

As an outside observer and non-stakeholder, it strikes me that the Israelis do a damned fine job of respecting and abiding by International Law, insofar as it does not interfere with their existence or their long-term survival or their Reconquista (which is merely an aspect of their long-term survival tactics), and are a generous and congenial partner in a wide variety of activities and pursuits and issues on the world stage.

The opponents of the Jews of Israel would use International Law to effectively prevent the Israelis from doing what every other People on the face of the planet have done - namely, carve out a tiny slice of the planet for themselves.

To this outside observer, it seems as if the Jews are saying, collective, as a reaction to such a new-fangled legal barrier to creating their own place on Earth:

"Screw that. We deserve our little piece of the planet, too, after what the rest of the world has put us through, and we are taking it, whether you like it or not. We will be as 'good' as we can and we will be the best international 'neighbors' that we can but we will not abide by one-sided laws and rules that work against us and against our survival as a people or the extent or defensibility of that little slice of Earth that we are carving out for ourselves.

And if that means we have to violate or stretch a few so-called international laws that could otherwise be used by our enemies as impediments to our survival or the extent or defensibility of our Resurrected Homeland, then that's the way it's going to go down, whether you approve or not. Survival first, legal nicities second. Don't like that? Too bad. You can either (1) look the other way, (2) piss and moan and do nothing, (3) try to strangle us into submission through sanctions, or (4) attack us and compel us, by force of arms."

So far, the world is mostly doing (1), with a little bit of (2) tossed-in for good measure. There has been a move underway since 2005 relating to (3) but it's a teeny-tiny little circus flea and hasn't amounted to anything in 9 years of trying and is going nowhere. The Arabs can tell us how well Option (4) has worked for them, and there will be no Coalition Cavalry coming over hill, from beyond the domains of Islam, interested in tangling with the Israelis.

So, the world will continue to pursue a combination of (1) and (2), and largely do nothing, and the Isrealis will continue to do the best job that they can of observing and abiding-by International Law, for the sake of both Ethics and Public Relations, insofar as such Law does not interfere with the Survival of Israel, or the Extent and Defensibility of its Resurrected Homeland. In instances where a conflict exists between International Law and those macro-level un-touchables, Survival and Defensibility first, legal nicities second.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

There is no international law making "East Jerusalem" part of Jerusalem.

That's why all nations should boycott all Israeli products and academics from these areas.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

The Muslims have theirs (lands and holy places to call their own)...

The Christians have theirs (lands and holy places to call their own)...

The Hindus have theirs (lands and holy places to call their own)...

The Buddhists have theirs (lands and holy places to call their own)...

Other belief-systems have theirs (lands and holy places to call their own)...

And then 'The World' puts up barriers that some would use to prevent the Jews from having theirs...

This is the internationally-recognized mechanism (below) by which the Jews have carved-out (reclaimed) their own land and holy places, and what they will use to finish consolidating it and holding it for many generations to come, against any who would deny them the same rights to a full and defensible slice of Planet Earth to call their own, that 'most everybody else on the face of the planet already enjoys...






And I - and a great many other outsiders - don't blame 'em one little bit, for finally seizing their destiny back into their own hands, rather than '_relying upon the kindness of strangers_' and the so-called and ethereal protections of law, when it endangers them... something that hasn't worked well for them in 2000 years of trying...

After having 6,000,000 of their men, women and children slaughtered like sheep within living memory, the Jews of this world finally got pissed-off enough - and had nothing left to lose - to rediscover their collective courage and political identity as a People, and - finally, after 2000 years - began fighting for themselves again.

Surprisingly - to themselves, and to the rest of the world - turns out that they're damned good at it, after all - to the constant delight of those who wish them well, and to the constant despair fo those who oppose them.

After nearly being wiped off the face of the Earth in Europe within living memory...

The Israeli (Jewish) underdog has served-up one helluva marvelous and delightful _Comeback Kid_ story...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> After nearly being wiped off the face of the Earth in Europe within living memory...
> 
> Helluvan underdog comeback story...



The Holocaust is ancient history.  Stop playing that old worn out card.


----------



## toastman (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > After nearly being wiped off the face of the Earth in Europe within living memory...
> ...



You obviously dont know what 'playing the Hocaust card' means, do you Nazi shill?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > After nearly being wiped off the face of the Earth in Europe within living memory...
> ...


There are scores of thousands of people still alive today who were victims of that horrific pogrom... a.k.a., "within living memory".

It's not ancient history... it's recent history that people can still remember.

The Holocaust is the reason that Israel exists.

The Holocaust is the reason why most of the rest of the world cuts Israel so much slack.

The Holocaust is a living, breathing part of the Recent History of Man, and the State of Israel.

You are welcome to ignore or deny it or to minimize its importance.

However, to understand your adversaries, you must first understand what motivates them, and what lies behind their stalwart defense of their position.

Set it aside if you like.

The rest of us, however, are not obliged to abide by your personal choices - and choose to live in a Reality which holds the Holocaust to be an integral part of such discussions.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> _There is no international law making "East Jerusalem" part of Jerusalem_...


That's nice. Next slide, please.



> _That's why all nations should boycott all Israeli products and academics from these areas._


Yes, yes, yes... very nice, I'm sure. Thank you for expressing your opinion.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 10, 2014)

Most people grow up with 2 sides of their families'--father's and mother's.  I never knew my dad's side of the family.  The more I read of the Holocaust, the more unbelievable it becomes.  Netanyahu was right when he said that if the state of Israel had existed in the 1930's-40's, the Holocaust would never have happened.


----------



## José (Mar 10, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Most people grow up with 2 sides of their families'--father's and mother's.  I never knew my dad's side of the family.  The more I read of the Holocaust, the more unbelievable it becomes.  Netanyahu was right when he said that if the state of Israel had existed in the 1930's-40's, the Holocaust would never have happened.



And here lies the big irony (and tragedy) behind the creation of the state of Israel:

One would imagine that the victims of the worst supremacist state in recent History would be the last ones to impose a supremacist state on others.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

José;8750685 said:
			
		

> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people grow up with 2 sides of their families'--father's and mother's.  I never knew my dad's side of the family.  The more I read of the Holocaust, the more unbelievable it becomes.  Netanyahu was right when he said that if the state of Israel had existed in the 1930's-40's, the Holocaust would never have happened.
> ...


Let's be clear.

The Israelis are not imposing a 'supremacist state'.

They are merely trying to chase a hostile subset of the Old Owners off the land, so that they can have their own State in peace, and so that the Old Owners can build new lives for themselves someplace else, where they're wanted, once they give up their pointless and doomed intransigence, and bugger off.

Some of the Old Owners still don't "get it" or refuse to go away on their own.

Time will take care of that.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 10, 2014)

José;8750685 said:
			
		

> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people grow up with 2 sides of their families'--father's and mother's.  I never knew my dad's side of the family.  The more I read of the Holocaust, the more unbelievable it becomes.  Netanyahu was right when he said that if the state of Israel had existed in the 1930's-40's, the Holocaust would never have happened.
> ...


And here lies the big irony (and tragedy) behind the creation of the state of Israel:

One would imagine that the victims of the worst supremacist state in recent History would be the last ones to impose a supremacist state on others *who intend to wipe them out*.

Fixed that for you, Josey.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> The Holocaust is the reason that Israel exists.
> 
> The Holocaust is the reason why most of the rest of the world cuts Israel so much slack.
> 
> The Holocaust is a living, breathing part of the Recent History of Man, and the State of Israel.



The Holocaust is ancient history.  It happened almost 70 years ago.  Time to move on.  It has no relation to current issues.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

José;8750685 said:
			
		

> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people grow up with 2 sides of their families'--father's and mother's.  I never knew my dad's side of the family.  The more I read of the Holocaust, the more unbelievable it becomes.  Netanyahu was right when he said that if the state of Israel had existed in the 1930's-40's, the Holocaust would never have happened.
> ...


Which of course it isn't...a supremacist state.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust is the reason that Israel exists.
> ...


The 48, 67, 73 wars are long gone.  Arabs attacked Israel and got their butts handed to them.  Time for the Palestinian Arabs to move on, just as the Jews did.


----------



## Sally (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust is the reason that Israel exists.
> ...



I think that if some people weren't so obsessed with Israel, they would realize that one of the current, very important issues happening in the world today is the persecution of Christians by the Muslims in the Muslim world.   There are those who just conveniently close their eyes to what is happening as they continue merrily on their way of demonizing Israel as if she were the one murdering thousands and thousands of innocent people in the name of a religion.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



the Jews haven't "moved on".  They whine about the Holocaust every day, as en excuse for their Apartheid crimes in Palestine.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



They're waiting for you to give your land back to the indians first.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> José;8750685 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well translated.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust is the reason that Israel exists.
> ...



This is an outrageous statement.  Either you're saying this for shock value or you're really a jerk.  The movie "Lincoln" was just made last year.  People who forget history are condemned to repeat it.  Weren't you the one who once said the Holocaust is "up for debate"?  OK, let's debate.  It happened.  It happened to my family.  My dad's parents and little brother were herded off to a concentration camp.  My dad's little niece was bashed against a tree.  Before that, when they were in hiding, she wanted to know why cats could roam free while they had to be inside all the time.  My dad's brother-in-law fought in the Partisans in the woods.  Although my dad was sketchy on the details, I think one of my aunts committed suicide because a Nazi desired her.  I don't know how my other married aunt died.  I couldn't go with my sisters and brothers-in-law when they visited Poland some time ago.  What kind of a monster are you?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> This is an outrageous statement.  Either you're saying this for shock value or you're really a jerk.  The movie "Lincoln" was just made last year.  People who forget history are condemned to repeat it.



if Nazionist idiots like you can say the Israeli attack upon the USS Liberty in 1967 is "ancient history", than I can say the Holocaust which ended in 1945, is also "ancient history".

Now go cry in the corner.  

There is no international law that says EJ belongs to Israel.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > José;8750685 said:
> ...


Well translated, indeed.

For all but the worst pro-Palestinian and pro-Militant Islam propaganda shills and fifth-columnists, whose real motives and intentions are unmasked by such translations...


----------



## elektra (Mar 10, 2014)

José;8750685 said:
			
		

> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people grow up with 2 sides of their families'--father's and mother's.  I never knew my dad's side of the family.  The more I read of the Holocaust, the more unbelievable it becomes.  Netanyahu was right when he said that if the state of Israel had existed in the 1930's-40's, the Holocaust would never have happened.
> ...



Impose? Its those others who sold the land to the Jews, its those others who migrated to Israel because Israel offered freedom to everyone. Those others, the Arabs, the majority migrated to Israel because that was the only place to make money, money that Christians were spending building Israel. 

You have your history backwards. Freedom is not imposed, it is sought and migrated too.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 10, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



He thinks he's "cool", but he's a too-bit anti-Semite jerk.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an outrageous statement.  Either you're saying this for shock value or you're really a jerk.  The movie "Lincoln" was just made last year.  People who forget history are condemned to repeat it.
> ...





But take it to it's true conclusion which is:

There is no International law that says anything enforceable.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Hah?  All the Jews (1.5 million) that lived in Muslim countries that fled long ago, and are still fleeing have moved on and are living successful lives all over the world, including in Israel.  

Arabs need to stop whining and move on. But no, they want to keep attacking and keep getting their butts kicked. Come and get it. LOL.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an outrageous statement.  Either you're saying this for shock value or you're really a jerk.  The movie "Lincoln" was just made last year.  People who forget history are condemned to repeat it.
> ...


There is no international law that says any city in any country belongs to the country. Ha ha ha. Which means, there is no law that says it doesn't belong to that country, nor is  there a law that says Jerusalem belongs to the Muslims or Palestinians. 

Jerusalem is the eternal capital of the Jewish people and will remain that way. Now go cry yourself a river, Abdul. Who cares.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


And a sock to top it off we all know who "it" is.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> There is no international law making "East Jerusalem" part of Jerusalem.
> 
> That's why all nations should boycott all Israeli products and academics from these areas.







Try this then child

Mandate For Palestine - The Legal Aspects of Jewish Rights

 Ever ask yourself why during the 30 year period - between 1917 to 1947 - thousands of Jews throughout the world woke up one morning and decided to leave their homes and go to Palestine? The majority did this because they heard that a future national home for the Jewish people was being established in Palestine, on the basis of the League of Nations obligation under the Mandate for Palestine document. The Mandate for Palestine, an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea, an entitlement unaltered in international law.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > After nearly being wiped off the face of the Earth in Europe within living memory...
> ...








So is the creation of a Palestine state, the land is Israel's under International Law


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 10, 2014)

José;8750685 said:
			
		

> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people grow up with 2 sides of their families'--father's and mother's.  I never knew my dad's side of the family.  The more I read of the Holocaust, the more unbelievable it becomes.  Netanyahu was right when he said that if the state of Israel had existed in the 1930's-40's, the Holocaust would never have happened.
> ...







Your evidence of this would not be based on ISLAMONAZI lies by any chance, would it. So how about showing just were Israel is a supremacist state within its borders, outside of its borders the Geneva conventions come into play and Israel is working within their framework.


----------



## toastman (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an outrageous statement.  Either you're saying this for shock value or you're really a jerk.  The movie "Lincoln" was just made last year.  People who forget history are condemned to repeat it.
> ...



So you made that Holocaust remark in retaliation for the USS Liberty remark?? 
LOL  Now do you understand why we call you an immature little child??
Pathetic pathetic pathetic little immature child.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust is the reason that Israel exists.
> ...







It happened in living memory, so not ancient history, unless you are a child. Just as the genocide of the Armenians is also relevant along with the genocide of the Kurds, Maranites, Hindu's, Christians and Ahmahdis are also relevant. More so now as the people responsible want to carry on with their genocides.

Imagine 50% of the worlds muslims murdered and obliterated from the pages of history if you can. And then try and think like one of the survivors under threat from some backward religions followers.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...







No apartheid in Palestine, unless you mean the one instituted by the muslims.........


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an outrageous statement.  Either you're saying this for shock value or you're really a jerk.  The movie "Lincoln" was just made last year.  People who forget history are condemned to repeat it.
> ...








But there is child    

Mandate For Palestine - The Legal Aspects of Jewish Rights

Introduction 

Ever ask yourself why during the 30 year period - between 1917 to 1947 - thousands of Jews throughout the world woke up one morning and decided to leave their homes and go to Palestine? The majority did this because they heard that a future national home for the Jewish people was being established in Palestine, on the basis of the League of Nations obligation under the Mandate for Palestine document. The Mandate for Palestine, an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea, an entitlement unaltered in international law. The Mandate for Palestine was not a naive vision briefly embraced by the international community. Fifty-one member countries  the entire League of Nations  unanimously declared on July 24, 1922: 

Whereas recognition has been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country.

It is important to point out that political rights to self-determination as a polity for Arabs were guaranteed by the same League of Nations in four other mandates  in Lebanon and Syria (The French Mandate), Iraq, and later Trans-Jordan [The British Mandate]. 

*Any attempt to negate the Jewish peoples right to Palestine - Eretz-Israel, and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is a serious infringement of international law. *


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Introduction
> 
> Ever ask yourself why during the 30 year period - between 1917 to 1947 - thousands of Jews throughout the world woke up one morning and decided to leave their homes and go to Palestine? The majority did this because they heard that a future national home for the Jewish people was being established in Palestine, on the basis of the League of Nations obligation under the &#8220;Mandate for Palestine&#8221; document. The &#8220;Mandate for Palestine,&#8221; an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea, an entitlement unaltered in international law. The &#8220;Mandate for Palestine&#8221; was not a naive vision briefly embraced by the international community. Fifty-one member countries &#8211; the entire League of Nations &#8211; unanimously declared on July 24, 1922:
> 
> ...



I've told you this 1,000 times, you dumb Nazionist.  The Jews can't claim the promises of the Balfour Declaration, San Remo Conference, and Palestine Mandate are still effective and at the same time ignore the protections for non-Jews in Palestine.  The same goes for Jerusalem.

I know dishonesty and lies is the Nazionist way, but try not to make it so obvious.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Some more:

He denies the Holocaust.
He has no real knowledge of the situation in Israel, having never been there.
He excuses Muslim atrocities, or just ignores/doesn't acknowledge them, including atrocities against his fellow "Christians".
He blames the Joos for everything, like forbidding Christmas in American public schools.  (This is apparently a lesser crime than actually crucifying Christians.)
Back to you, toastman...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Introduction
> ...


2 million Arab Muslims living inside Israel as Israeli citizens with full rights isn't protection enough?  Just how do Muslims "protect" their Jewish citizens?  By tortring, killing, and stealing from them, the IslamoNazi way.


----------



## Sally (Mar 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oh, Roudy, I have to laugh when IT gets up on step and says that IT " knows dishonesytly and lies in the Nazionist way."   Does anyone think this Islamofascist Victory is going to tell the truth?  However, with IT'S B.S., at least it is not a matter of life or death to any of the other posters so we can just chuckle at IT.  Right now there are too few Jews for these Muslims to have at so instead their target is now the Christians in the Middle East.  Naturally, IT, being a good Islamofascist, has no problem with this.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 10, 2014)

What I don't understand is how come we haven't heard of a single Muslim Palestinian citizen of Israel who has opted to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country.  Can someone please explain this?





Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


They're all touting the same talking points from their book of lies. Jews aren't real Jews <ha ha> Jerusalem is an Arab city <ho ho> the land belonged to Palestinians <hee hee> Palestinians aren't committing terrorist acts <LOLOLOLOL> Hamas doesn't want to destroy Israel <ROFL> Islam is tolerant <LMAO>. 

What else Defeat67... Oh ya, Israel was defeated in 1967 hahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> What I don't understand is how come we haven't heard of a single Muslim Palestinian citizen of Israel who has opted to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country.  Can someone please explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question. Let's see if Defeat67 has an answer for it.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Some more:
> 
> He denies the Holocaust.
> He has no real knowledge of the situation in Israel, having never been there.
> ...



I have never denied the Holocaust, nor will I ever.

I am very knowledgeable about the situation in Israel/Palestine.

I never excuse Muslim atrocities.  

Jews are responsible for the most important US Supreme Court cases that have killed prayer in American public schools.  This is a fact.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 10, 2014)

Moderation Message:

Second round of Moderator intervention here today.
We can just end this thread here, or folks can stick 
to the simple rules that require TOPICAL CONTENT 
in every post.

Deletions of posts are made because YOU broke the
rules. Not anyone else's fault..

flacaltenn


----------



## toastman (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Some more:
> ...



Weather true or not, what does the fact that they were Jewish have to do with anything??? People like you will always notice when the person(s) in these cases is a Jew, but if it was a Christian, Buddhist, Muslim, their religion is never mentioned and in some cases neither is what they did.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Some more:
> ...


What does any of that have to do with whether Jerusalem belongs to Israel?

Nobody cares to hear (nor believes) your protestations of innocence.

Stay focused on the topic.


----------



## Sally (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Some more:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 10, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Most people grow up with 2 sides of their families'--father's and mother's.  I never knew my dad's side of the family.  The more I read of the Holocaust, the more unbelievable it becomes.  Netanyahu was right when he said that if the state of Israel had existed in the 1930's-40's, the Holocaust would never have happened.


The Israeli's treat the Palestinian's, like the Nazis treated the jews.

And it's because of what the Nazis did in WWII, which is the reason East Jerusalem will never be part of Israel.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

There is no international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel.

No treaty is valid unless it is registered with the UN.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> There is no international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel.
> 
> No treaty is valid unless it is registered with the UN.



Oh really? So if Ireland wants to make a treaty with Botswana -- it needs UN APPROVAL??? 
Or if the US Senate ratifies a Nuclear Treaty with Pakistan -- they have to divulge all the sensitive intelligience that went into that decision to the UN ??? Don't think so Bunky...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Oh really? So if Ireland wants to make a treaty with Botswana -- it needs UN APPROVAL???
> Or if the US Senate ratifies a Nuclear Treaty with Pakistan -- they have to divulge all the sensitive intelligience that went into that decision to the UN ??? Don't think so Bunky...



No treaty gets any international respect or recognition, until it is registered with the UN.

and no international law or treaty gives Jerusalem to Israel.

sorry asshole.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? So if Ireland wants to make a treaty with Botswana -- it needs UN APPROVAL???
> ...



And if there's one thing a first world nation REALLY wants, it's the respect of the UN...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



That's all well and good, but until an international treaty gets registered with the UN, its as good as worthless shit to me.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> "_There is no international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel_..."


Maybe there is.

Maybe there isn't.

But it doesn't matter.

Israel holds it, and will continue to hold it.

It's theirs now.



> "..._No treaty is valid unless it is registered with the UN._"


Really?

Was the START (Strategic Arms Reduction Treaty) - a bilateral treaty between the United States and the Soviet Union (later, reaffirmed by the Russian Federation) 'registered' at the United Nations?

What agency does one go through in order to 'register' a treaty at the UN?

What processes does one go through in order to 'register' a treaty at the UN?

When was the START treaty registered with the UN?

Anybody else in the audience care to serve-up a treaty between countries, ratified after the creation of the United Nations, that was not 'registered' at the UN?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "_There is no international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel_..."
> ...



Which means the OP is a joke.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Doesn't matter to me in the slightest.

Meanwhile, answer the rest of the post...

Pertaining to the START treaty (1991-2009), if you please.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



And if there's one thing a first world nation REALLY wants, it's the respect of Victory67...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

so, which is this amazing international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> so, which is this amazing international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel?


You have asserted that no international treaty is recognized unless registered at the UN.

You have been asked to demonstrate your assertion by applying it to the START treaty, which went into effect in 1991, and which was reaffirmed by the Russian Federation after the dissolution of the Soviet Union, and which remained in effect until 2009, a mere four (4) years ago, well within the boundaries of timeliness and relevance.

Please substantiate your assertion.

That substantiation may have a very great bearing upon whether the audience judges it prudent and acceptable to take your assertions about International Law at face value.

In turn, your credibility pertaining to International Law will have some considerable bearing upon the validity of your remarks pertaining to Israeli matters, including control and sovereignty over Jerusalem.

You have the floor.

Impress us.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > so, which is this amazing international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel?
> ...



Let me rephrase that.

No international treaty signed before the ratification of the UN Charter, is valid until it is registered with the UN.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Who told you that? I have to see a document.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



First show me the currently valid international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel.

Then I'll play with your little ball.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? So if Ireland wants to make a treaty with Botswana -- it needs UN APPROVAL???
> ...



That's a rather simplistic view ----- jackass... 
The Court of the Hague (UN org) and the UN in gereral are there to HEAR DISPUTES concerning International Law --- NOT to sanction and stamp EVERY SINGLE FUCKING treaty with their approval.. 

Register a military arms treaty with the UN?? Not required.. Register an Annexation? Not required. DISPUTES over those treaties? Well then they act as ONE OF MANY places to go to for arbitration...


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Yes, I think you'd better.

We may now confidently disregard your assertion that no international treaty is valid until it is registered with the UN.



> _No international treaty signed before the ratification of the UN Charter, is valid until it is registered with the UN._



I repeat my earlier question.

What agency does one go to, to 'register' a treaty with the UN?

What process(es) does one undertake, to 'register' a treaty with the UN?

Can you serve-up an example of a treaty, ratified prior to the issuance of the UN Charter in July 1945, which was 'registered' with the UN?

Perhaps, in identifying such a treaty, you can answer the questions pertaining to (1) the agency within the UN and (2) the process(es), yes?

The floor is still yours.

Impress us.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Exactly.  
This guy thinks the UN is like an international notary public. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Maybe there is.
> 
> Maybe there isn't.


If you don't know, then you ain't got the chops to even be in this conversation.


----------



## toastman (Mar 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there is.
> ...



And if you missed his point, which you did, you shouldn't be posting in any conversation..... Nazi Boy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Bingo. But I support Billos right to make a fool out of himself.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there is.
> ...



Nice exercise in taking something out-of-context, little Palestinian propaganda shill.

The entire segment (_and the point being made therein_) reads as follows...



Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "_There is no international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel_..."
> ...



The point of the exercise being that Jerusalem is back in the hands of the Jews again for the first time in 1900-some-odd years, and that it's going to stay that way, now.

You're very welcome to believe that I don't have the 'chops' to be in this conversation. I do love it so when arrogant Goebbels-wannabes like yourself make that mistake.

I merely point-out that the existence of International Law supporting or contesting Israel's right to Jerusalem doesn't matter a damn in the Real World that most of us (_with a few exceptions, such as yourself_) inhabit.

Jerusalem is the Heart and Soul of Eretz Yisrael and you may never have it back again, without destroying Israel and climbing over the dead bodies of its Jews, in order to get it.

Metaphorically speaking, the Jews of the world have been singing '_Next year in Jerusalem_' since 70 A.D.

And then they made that a Reality in 1967, after the Jordanians so foolishly attacked them, and got their nasty asses kicked, and lost the West Bank and the Holy City to the Jews.

Both sides may bring elements of International Law to bear upon the question, and both sides may interpret that law and the conditions such law observes and establishes, in order to reinforce their claims, so that it becomes another hopelessly tangled mess.

But Israel has chosen to simply cut the Gordian Knot in this case, rather than condemning itself to a fruitless and pointless exercise in trying to un-tie it.

In the final analysis, possession is 9/10 of the law, and the power to sustain that possession is the other 1/10 - and the Israelis own that poker hand in the Real World, not the Palestinians.

Between that Reality, and having waited 1900 years to get Jerusalem back, anyone who genuinely believes that International Law - one way or another - has any substantive and _operative_ bearing upon the Jews' continued possession of Jerusalem, is as foolish as the Jordanians who gave the Israelis the excuse they needed to take it all back - for keeps.

That, too, was the point being made, for anyone of even average intelligence who has been engaged in related conversations over time, and who truly understood what they were dealing with, in connection with the value placed upon Jerusalem, and the non-negotiable status of the Holy City, in the hearts and minds of most Jews worthy of the name.

The fact that you cherry-picked a fragment of that modest, plain-spoken and inter-dependent text segment, and ignored the meat (substance) of the thing, in connection with so significant a point, just to take a cheap shot at someone, speaks volumes about your intellectual integrity and your _own_ 'street-cred' for participating in such discussions with the grownups.

Back to the Kiddie Table for you, child... try again later, once you've thought things through a little better.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Crickets...



Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Your street-cred pertaining to International Law (_and how this impacts upon Israeli possession of Jerusalem_) hangs in the balance...


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 11, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Nice exercise in taking something out-of-context, little Palestinian propaganda shill.
> 
> The entire segment (_and the point being made therein_) reads as follows...
> 
> ...


Damage control.

If asked you to name 5 international laws that apply to Israel/Palestine, I bet you couldn't do it.

You don't know, you're just faking your way through this and wasting peoples bandwidth.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice exercise in taking something out-of-context, little Palestinian propaganda shill.
> ...



So Bill, when are you giving your land back to the indians?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

which international law is the OP referring to?


----------



## Infidel (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> which international law is the OP referring to?



The one where you give YOUR land back to the indians.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 11, 2014)

Since the influx of terrorist Muslim countries joined the UN,  the Un has become worthless to all the peace loving nations on this earth.  Time for the USA & our allied countries to get out.





Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? So if Ireland wants to make a treaty with Botswana -- it needs UN APPROVAL???
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice exercise in taking something out-of-context, little Palestinian propaganda shill.
> ...







 Geneva conventions and UN charter are the two mains ones that the Palestinians are breaking


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Geneva conventions and UN charter are the two mains ones that the Palestinians are breaking



They are not signatories to those treaties.

Israel is.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Infidel said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > which international law is the OP referring to?
> ...



In other words, the OP is a lie.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Geneva conventions and UN charter are the two mains ones that the Palestinians are breaking
> ...



That's because they aren't recognized as a legal party to those treaties.. 
Your whole thesis about Israel going back to 67 borders would depend on the RECOGNIZED owners of those lands to commit to peace. Meaning that the West Bank and E. Jerusalem which were wholly annexed by Jordan and DEVELOPED by Jordan would be represented by Jordan in those discussions.. Except that the Kingdom of Jordan washed its hands of the Pali problem YEARS ago because those folks were a threat to the stability of that country.

Even the Arab League as a WHOLE is incapable of postulating a stable and viable Palestinian Homeland at this point.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice exercise in taking something out-of-context, little Palestinian propaganda shill.
> ...


Nope.

Simpy calling you out for excerpting a slice of text, to conjure an excuse to take a pot-shot at a colleague.

Which is exactly what you did, for all to see.

This last bit wasn't even a respectable attempt at grade-school -caliber deflection.

You are, among other things, a creature of limited imagination and creativity.



> "..._If asked you to name 5 international laws that apply to Israel/Palestine, I bet you couldn't do it_..."


Quite true.

Off the top of my head.

Given that much of the corpus of relevant international law can be interpreted both in favor of and in opposition to Jerusalem remaining in Israeli hands, and given that Israel will never let go of Jerusalem again, now that they have it, international law be damned, I see little point in committing to memory information bytes that will never become operative in the Real World.

That's why God invented Google.

And, like many folks, I'm every bit as capable of assessing the verbiage in a particular statute or treaty and gleaning the salient points and gauging their applicability, etc.

Next slide, please.



> "..._You don't know_..."


Oh, openly and candidly and freely admitted (above); I have zero qualms about conceding that very point.



> "..._you're just faking your way through this_..."


One can hardly fake one's way through something when one openly admits that he/she is not a Subject Matter Expert with respect to applicable law or its operability in such a context.

One does not need to be a Subject Matter Expert in such things in order to assess what is being discussed and to contribute, in a message-board setting.

If you have a JD in International Law, then you have more Street Cred on the subject then you have manifested to date.


> "..._and wasting peoples bandwidth_."


Pot, meet kettle.

You just get pissy about such things because you come here spoiling for a fight on such matters, and then someone like me comes along, and openly declares that none of that shit matters, in the Real World - thereby treating the substance of your hoped-for fight as unimportant in the larger scheme of things - cutting the Gordian Knot, and depriving you of endless hours of whiny-biotch behaviors in connection with trying to lord-it over your colleagues, and pretending superior Subject Matter Expertise on the subject.

Sux to be you, child. Sux to be on your side of the debate, too, I'm sure.

My condolences...


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 11, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


This was well said, and a succinct and intelligent recap of the vacuum left behind by virtue of the Jordanians abrogating their responsibilities in the matter.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Infidel said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > which international law is the OP referring to?
> ...


Personally, instead of giving land back, I'd like to strike a partnership with some Indians to open a few Casinos on their ancient homeland, like it was in the old days when they roamed on their horses. If you know any Indians like that please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




Well said.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



Actually, I was wrong. It's the same law that allows you to keep your indian land. I think they call it the infected blanket law.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Infidel said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Infidel said:
> ...



so in other words, the OP is a lie.

there is no international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



You want someone to write one up? Would that make you happy? Would you then return your land to the indians? Or at least stop whining so much?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Infidel said:


> You want someone to write one up? Would that make you happy? Would you then return your land to the indians? Or at least stop whining so much?



Listen asshole, this thread claims that there is some international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel.  I simply want to know which international law that is.

You have a problem with that, bub?


----------



## Infidel (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > You want someone to write one up? Would that make you happy? Would you then return your land to the indians? Or at least stop whining so much?
> ...



It's the same international law of war you use to keep indian land that says: you lost, too bad.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Infidel said:


> It's the same international law of war you use to keep indian land that says: you lost, too bad.



so the OP is a lie.

good.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > It's the same international law of war you use to keep indian land that says: you lost, too bad.
> ...



It's called google, look it up, I just did.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Infidel said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Infidel said:
> ...



you found the law?

what's it called?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Geneva conventions and UN charter are the two mains ones that the Palestinians are breaking
> ...







 Has Palestine been recognised by the UN, have they been accepted as observers. Did they sign the UN charter before being allowed to be observers. They are signatories to the UN charter and the Geneva conventions, which means they are in breach of INTERNATIONAL LAW by refusing to talk about peace.

 They blew it when they demanded recognition at the UN and signed to accept it, a bigger fail than any you have made child.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Has Palestine been recognised by the UN, have they been accepted as observers. Did they sign the UN charter before being allowed to be observers. They are signatories to the UN charter and the Geneva conventions, which means they are in breach of INTERNATIONAL LAW by refusing to talk about peace.
> 
> They blew it when they demanded recognition at the UN and signed to accept it, a bigger fail than any you have made child.



You lying.  Palestine has never signed the Geneva Conventions.  

And there is no international law giving Jerusalem to Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...






 Try the one embedded in the San Remo Conference that gave the land to the Jews as their homeland. Ratified by the league of nations in the Mandate of Palestine that divided the land into 5 sections. This gave the arab muslims 3 nations, the Christians 1 nation and the Jews 1 nation. The recipients were told that they could not expel any of the other religions from their territory and had to accept them as full citizens. The 3 muslim states started to ethnically cleanse the Christians and Jews from their lands with immediate effect.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Try the one embedded in the San Remo Conference that gave the land to the Jews as their homeland. Ratified by the league of nations in the Mandate of Palestine that divided the land into 5 sections. This gave the arab muslims 3 nations, the Christians 1 nation and the Jews 1 nation. The recipients were told that they could not expel any of the other religions from their territory and had to accept them as full citizens. The 3 muslim states started to ethnically cleanse the Christians and Jews from their lands with immediate effect.



San Remo Conference says nothing about Jerusalem belonging exclusively to the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...







Yes there is child it is the mandate of Palestine that went into International Law when it was agreed, that gave the Jews all the land they now hold.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > You want someone to write one up? Would that make you happy? Would you then return your land to the indians? Or at least stop whining so much?
> ...








 The same one that gave Syria, Iraq and Jordan to the muslims, the san remo conference and the mandate of Palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 11, 2014)

victory67 said:


> infidel said:
> 
> 
> > victory67 said:
> ...







*the mandate of palestine*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Has Palestine been recognised by the UN, have they been accepted as observers. Did they sign the UN charter before being allowed to be observers. They are signatories to the UN charter and the Geneva conventions, which means they are in breach of INTERNATIONAL LAW by refusing to talk about peace.
> ...



Oh really?

Read and weep cherrieKKKins.

Howard Grief: Legal Rights and Title of Sovereignty of the Jewish People


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> *the mandate of palestine*



which is no longer valid.

the mandate expired decades ago.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > *the mandate of palestine*
> ...



Oh really?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Yes,

The Mandate expired just before Israel declared independence.

And there is no international law that makes Jerusalem part of Israel.

Don't they teach you ANYTHING in Nazionist school?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



Enough of the personal insults.  Just because you lose every issue you debate there is no need to lose your temper.

Nothing has negated the San Remo Mandate.  You should know that as it has been explained to you often enough.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 11, 2014)

Let us be very careful not to upset Victory or we may lose him here for all the laughs he gives us while those he supports continue killing us infidels all over the world.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Enough of the personal insults.  Just because you lose every issue you debate there is no need to lose your temper.
> 
> Nothing has negated the San Remo Mandate.  You should know that as it has been explained to you often enough.



The San Remo Conference was 94 years ago.

Its no longer valid, you idiot. 

There is no international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.

Of course.

And we all know about your superior competency in matters of International Law.

Oh, by the way...

Speaking of International Law...

And your credibility on the subject...

You have some unfinished business from last night...

========================================



Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



========================================

This will help you to solidify your perception amongst your peers, as a credible discussion partner on the subject of International Law...

A consummation devoutly to be wished...

Your colleagues await your illuminating answers with the greatest anticipation...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Still waiting for someone, anyone, to name the still in-effect international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Still waiting for someone, anyone, to name the still in-effect international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.



Recognition by the top 10 Super Powers not good enough for you?
Christians recognize one very important fact...A Jerusalem owned by JEWS will NEVER deny ANY religion access to it's Holy Sites.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Recognition by the top 10 Super Powers not good enough for you?
> Christians recognize one very important fact...A Jerusalem owned by JEWS will NEVER deny ANY religion access to it's Holy Sites.



Name one superpower that recognizes Israeli soveignty over Jerusalem, let alone East Jerusalem.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Recognition by the top 10 Super Powers not good enough for you?
> ...



Name one Super Power that is ordering The JEWS to surrender Jerusalem to the Muslims.
You do realize that the next military conflict will result in a plethora of dead Muslims.
Israel has the technolgy, the expertise and the will to exercise their options and there's not currently even one First World nation that will do anything more than make a speech at the UN.
And after all is said, talk is cheap.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Still waiting for someone, anyone, to name the still in-effect international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.


Perhaps you'll find someone willing to give you that answer...

Right after you complete your homework assignment from last night...

You know...

The assignment where you substantiate your claim that no Treaty enacted before the ratification of the UN Charter is valid today unless that Treaty has been 'registered' with the UN...


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 11, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for someone, anyone, to name the still in-effect international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.
> ...



Are you kidding?
I'm still waiting over a month for vic to supply the name of a history book covering the Roman Conquest of Israel.
Vic rejects any and all non-pro Muslim history.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh now I get it.  You see folks, the San Reno conference was 94 years ago so it's no longer valid.  Just like the US Constitution of 1787 is no longer valid, right Vic?





Victory67 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Enough of the personal insults.  Just because you lose every issue you debate there is no need to lose your temper.
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 11, 2014)

94 years old?
Ancient History!


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Oh now I get it.  You see folks, the San Reno conference was 94 years ago so it's no longer valid.  Just like the US Constitution of 1787 is no longer valid, right Vic?



The San Remo Conference has been superceded by the UN recognition of the State of Israel, and the UN resolutions calling for the implementation of UN resolution 181, which Israel agreed to.

Israel agreed to UN Resolution 181, which does not recognize Jerusalem as belonging to Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I get it.  You see folks, the San Reno conference was 94 years ago so it's no longer valid.  Just like the US Constitution of 1787 is no longer valid, right Vic?
> ...



I guess it's time for an Amendment.
You know, just like the Bill of Rights, otherwise known as the 10 Amendments.
I know that won't make you happy butt it will prevent a lot of dead Muslims.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

still waiting for someone to name that international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I get it.  You see folks, the San Reno conference was 94 years ago so it's no longer valid.  Just like the US Constitution of 1787 is no longer valid, right Vic?
> ...


UN Resolution 181 was the original basis for the creation of the State of Israel and provided a rough guideline for land apportionment, tweaked by fighting between the Arabs and Jews, after the Arabs attacked them.

UN Resolution 181 was rejected by the Arab League and by the Palestinians for a very long time, and the aspect of 181 which was supposed to set aside Jerusalem as an international city was itself set aside by Jordan as it annexed the West Bank and much of Jerusalem in 1949-1950 and made the Palestinians into Jordanian citizens.

Those aspects of 181 - negated by the Arabs themselves - were buried once and for all by the Jordanian attack upon Israel in 1967, and Israel's utter defeat of the Jordanians, and Israel's capture of those former Jordanian-held lands.

Had the Arabs played ball regarding 181, as the Jews initially and happily set out to do, then the Arabs would not be dealing now with the consequences of their own foolishness and intransigence.

In truth, the Arabs shot themsevles in the foot, and are now hopping-around on one shoe in this metaphorical context.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> still waiting for someone to name that international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.


And, on a related note... how is your homework coming along, in substantiating your claim that no Treaty enacted before the ratification of the UN Charter is valid unless that Treaty is 'registered' with the UN?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > still waiting for someone to name that international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.
> ...



Chapter XVI of the United Nations Charter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Article 102 bans secret treaties. Under this article, all international treaties must be registered with, and published by, the UN Secretariat. The article also states that secret treaties concluded in violation of this provision are unenforceable before UN bodies. Secret treaties were believed to have played a role in the events leading to World War I. Accordingly, U.S. President Woodrow Wilson had proposed banning them in the 1910s, and the League of Nations had created a special bureau of treaty registration under the League of Nations Secretary-General and had set aside a section of the League of Nations Journal for treaty publication.[1] Article 18 of the Covenant of the League of Nations held that "Every treaty or international engagement entered into hereafter by any Member of the League shall be forthwith registered with the Secretariat and shall as soon as possible be published by it. No such treaty or international engagement shall be binding until so registered," so Article 102 is basically a continuation of this policy._


now, name the international treaty, registered with the UN, that gives Jerusalem to Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > *the mandate of palestine*
> ...


Sez who?  You?  Arabs?  IslamoNazis?  

LOL GET OVER YOURSELF.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Could it be because he's a Muslim himself? Just throwing out a wild guess here.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sez who?  You?  Arabs?  IslamoNazis?
> 
> LOL GET OVER YOURSELF.



Are you saying the Mandate for Palestine is still active and being administered?

lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sez who?  You?  Arabs?  IslamoNazis?
> ...


I am saying the mandate was the initial plan aka AGREEMENT, TREATY created by those who controlled the land, the British, so therefore BY LAW the Arabs violated it by attacking Israel. Which after many hurtful butt kicks doesn't give them the Arabs the land or Jerusalem, BY LAW. 

Read all 'bout it. True story.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I am saying the mandate was the initial plan aka AGREEMENT, TREATY created by those who controlled the land, the British, so therefore BY LAW the Arabs violated it by attacking Israel. Which after many hurtful butt kicks doesn't give them the Arabs the land or Jerusalem, BY LAW.
> 
> Read all 'bout it. True story.



The Mandate for Palestine was not a treaty, or an agreement, for the future of Palestine.

It was merely a very undetailed, unthorough plan or general idea of what to do with the land.

The White Papers and commissions issued since 1920 elaborated and added to the plan for Palestine, and Jewish control of the entire territory was certainly not the idea.

Clearly, the Jews and Arabs would share Palestine.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

The Mandate for Palestine called for a Jewish homeland to be created in Palestine.

But as time went on, it was clear that the Jews could not have all of Palestine, and the land must be either partitioned or shared.

In 1939, the British issued a White Paper, which decided that Palestine would not be partitioned but instead shared by the Arabs and Jews of Palestine.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 11, 2014)

> Forget politics ? Who has legal right to Jerusalem? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> Gauthier&#8217;s thesis is 1200 pages, weighs 10 pounds and contains over 3200 footnotes.Gauthier has presented his findings to the Japanese parliament, the House of Commons in London, the European parliament in Brussels and a congressional committee in Washington. Gauthier, who is Christian, said that he became interested in Jerusalem&#8217;s status after traveling to the city in 1982-1983.
> 
> ...



So Vic67 --- you got a 1200 page, 10 pound PhD thesis that says different???


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I am saying the mandate was the initial plan aka AGREEMENT, TREATY created by those who controlled the land, the British, so therefore BY LAW the Arabs violated it by attacking Israel. Which after many hurtful butt kicks doesn't give them the Arabs the land or Jerusalem, BY LAW.
> ...


Yes the Jews got their Palestine and the Arabs got their Muslim Palestine.  That was the agreement by those who controlled the land, sanctioned by the UN after the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. The Arabs didn't like there to be any Jewish Palestine whatsoever and attacked and got their butts kicked bad. TOUGH SHI'ITE. 

Israel has history and law on its side Arabs have JACK.

Can you read maps?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> The Mandate for Palestine called for a Jewish homeland to be created in Palestine.
> 
> But as time went on, it was clear that the Jews could not have all of Palestine, and the land must be either partitioned or shared.
> 
> In 1939, the British issued a White Paper, which decided that Palestine would not be partitioned but instead shared by the Arabs and Jews of Palestine.


It was partitioned as such, but the greedy Arabs didn't accept it. They wanted all of the Middle East to be Islamic cesspools.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Yes the Jews got their Palestine and the Arabs got their Muslim Palestine.



No part of the Palestine, set aside to be a Jewish homeland, was ever given to the Arabs.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the Jews got their Palestine and the Arabs got their Muslim Palestine.
> ...


Then what do you Jordan was?  And how why and when did Jordan come to be?  Jordan IS "ARAB PALESTINE". Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

So to conclude the OP is correct. The British, aka those who controlled the mandate, decided to give the Jews everything east of the Jordan river which included Jerusalem, and the intolerant Arab Muslims everything West.   

Arabs violated the law and attacked Israel and got a massive buttkick, from which they are still reeling today.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Mandate for Palestine came into affect after Transjordan was created.

And according to the United States, the West Bank is Arab Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


No siree.  The mandate for Palestine included Jordan. You want maps?  I got maps. LOL

Defeat 67.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> No siree.  The mandate for Palestine included Jordan. You want maps?  I got maps. LOL
> 
> Defeat 67.



Transjordan became an independent protectorate on April 25th, 1923.

The Mandate for Palestine, governed by the UK, came into affect on September 29th, 1923.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Israel invented E Jerusalem??? Fuck you're stupid. Its the Palestinians and their leaders and their supporters who mention E Jerusalem whereas many Israelis only recognize it as Jerusalem. Yes Israel did annex it but they didnt invent it.
> ...



Do you not realize that Jerusalem, the old walled city, was divided in half with bared wire, checkpoints, bricked up roads?  Jews could see the wall from up stair windows of houses near by, but could not cross over to pray there.  Jordanians had destroyed or dessicated synagogues, grave yards and any sites revered.  Anything jewish was fouled as toilets or pens for animals.  Jews that had lived in the western part of the city or in the WB was forced, often after being tortured or maimed.  Property they legally owned was taken from them.  Property purchased and registered legally was nullified by the Jordanians.  Women and children were often raped and brutalized before they could leave.
The green line was just a ceasefire line.  It has left Israel vulnerable in times of arab attacks and wars.  It was not intended to be a permanent  border line.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep, it is what it is.  I guess Vic isn't too happy about that.




Roudy said:


> So to conclude the OP is correct. The British, aka those who controlled the mandate, decided to give the Jews everything east of the Jordan river which included Jerusalem, and the intolerant Arab Muslims everything West.
> 
> Arabs violated the law and attacked Israel and got a massive buttkick, from which they are still reeling today.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> There is no international law making "East Jerusalem" part of Jerusalem.
> 
> That's why all nations should boycott all Israeli products and academics from these areas.



US congress is already planning to move the embassy to Jerusalem.
Canada, Czech, Costa Rica are building or remodeling buildings to use for their embassies.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No siree.  The mandate for Palestine included Jordan. You want maps?  I got maps. LOL
> ...


Bullshat!  Jordan became part of the mandate and was broken off into it's own Arab country even though it was designated as Arab Palestine.  The greedy Arabs who had no say in any of the mandate of Palestine because it was not owned by the Arabs prior to the British mandate as it was Ottoman territory for 600 years, took Jordan as an Arab Muslim entity and then attacked the remainder which was designated to be Jewish territory.  

Buttkicked in 48 + 67.  

True story. 

Your LEGAL document:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Mandate_for_Palestine_(legal_instrument)

The British Mandate for Palestine, or simply the Mandate for Palestine, was a legal commission for the administration of the territory that had formerly constituted the Ottoman Empire sanjaks of Nablus, Acre, the Southern portion of the Beirut Vilayet, and the Mutasarrifate of Jerusalem, prior to the Armistice of Mudros. The draft of the Mandate was formally confirmed by the Council of the League of Nations on 24 July 1922, amended via the 16 September 1922 Transjordan memorandum and which came into effect on 29 September 1923 following the ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne. The mandate ended at midnight on 14 May 1948.
The document was based on the principles contained in Article 22 of the draft Covenant of the League of Nations and the San Remo Resolution of 25 April 1920 by the principal Allied and associated powers after the First World War. The mandate formalised British rule in the southern part of Ottoman Syria from 1923&#8211;1948.
The formal objective of the League of Nations Mandate system was to administer parts of the defunct Ottoman Empire, which had been in control of the Middle East since the 16th century, "until such time as they are able to stand alone." *The mandate document formalised the division of Palestine, to include a national home for the Jewish people under direct British rule, and Transjordan, an Emirate governed semi-autonomously from Britain under the rule of the Hashemite family.*

 In March 1921 the Colonial Secretary, Winston Churchill, convened the Cairo Conference which endorsed an arrangement whereby Transjordan would be added to the Palestine mandate, with Abdullah as the emir under the authority of the High Commissioner, and with the condition that the Jewish National Home provisions of the Palestine mandate would not apply there.

On submission of the memorandum to the Council of the League of Nations, Balfour explained the background as recorded in the minutes: "Lord Balfour reminded his colleagues that Article 25 of the mandate for Palestine as approved by the Council in London on July 24th, 1922, provides that the territories in Palestine which lie east of the Jordan should be under a somewhat different regime from the rest of Palestine. ... The British Government now merely proposed to carry out this article. It had always been part of the policy contemplated by the League and accepted by the British Government, and the latter now desired to carry it into effect. In pursuance of the policy, embodied in Article 25, Lord Balfour invited the Council to pass a series of resolutions which modified the mandate as regards those territories. The object of these resolutions was to withdraw from Trans-Jordania the special provisions which were intended to provide a national home for the Jews west of the Jordan."

Now run along, Abdul.  You just got owned.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

elektra said:


> José;8750685 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arab population more than doubled in 8 yrs during the mandate mostly due to immigration.
British put quotas on the number of jews that could enter.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


There's a lot of Muslim barbarism and intolerance that Defeat67+48 ignores.  I wonder why?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no international law making "East Jerusalem" part of Jerusalem.
> ...


Praise be to the Allah!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> > Forget politics ? Who has legal right to Jerusalem? | JPost | Israel News
> >
> > Gauthier&#8217;s thesis is 1200 pages, weighs 10 pounds and contains over 3200 footnotes.Gauthier has presented his findings to the Japanese parliament, the House of Commons in London, the European parliament in Brussels and a congressional committee in Washington. Gauthier, who is Christian, said that he became interested in Jerusalem&#8217;s status after traveling to the city in 1982-1983.
> >
> ...


A 10 pound sack of shit!

Jackyboy is wrong on several points.

First off, the "Balfour Declaration" was made with the caveat that Zionists could create a "jewish state" in Palestine, provided that they respect the inalienable rights of the indigenous, non-Jewish population.



> _"His Majesty's Government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object,* it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine*" _
> _*- Arthur James Balfour, 2 November 1917*_


Secondly, when the League of Nations dissolved, they transferred all their responsibility and authority over to the United Nations.  So that rap about the Mandate superseding current UN resolutions, is a bunch of crap!  UNSC resolutions are binding and they take precedence over any outdated League of Nations Mandate.

And third, resolution 242 tells Israel to get the fuck out of the "occupied territories".  East Jerusalem is part of those occupied territories.  242 is very clear that Israel must vacate all the territories it seized during the '67 war.

And finally, Theodore Herzl is a major asshole, just like most Zionists.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Some more:
> ...



wrong again


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "_There is no international law that says Jerusalem belongs to Israel_..."
> ...



V is so confused.  The puppy chasing his own tail and getting nowhere.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > *the mandate of palestine*
> ...





 Still enshrined in International Law, it has never been repealed. So that is the International law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...






Another fail child

 The British mandate ended at the same time as Israel declared independence, and was superceded at exactly the same time by the UNSCOP with exactly the same mandate.

 The San Remo conference detailed the International Law at the time and gave the whole of the land to the Jews. This is still the case today and is why the ICJ can not take any action against Israel. Every head of state knows that the UN did the dirty on the Jews and will not take action against the slow spread of Israel into the west bank. The land is theirs by right and INTERNATIONAL LAW


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Enough of the personal insults.  Just because you lose every issue you debate there is no need to lose your temper.
> ...






Then do show were it was repealed and who repealed it child, The findings of San Remo still stand because if the don't then Syria, Iraq and Jordan no longer exist as they were part of the INTERNATIONAL LAW that was the outcome. Will you tell these nations that they have to go because you don't want the INTERNATIONAL LAW that created them to be used by Israel.

 Another massive fail by you child, maybe you should take more interest in History at school


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Still waiting for someone, anyone, to name the still in-effect international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.





 San Remo Conference that set up the partition of Palestine. If you say it has been repealed then all the arab muslims will have to pack up and go elsewhere. No more Iraq, Syria or Jordan as they were created by the SAME INTERNATIONAL LAW as gave Jerusalem to the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for someone, anyone, to name the still in-effect international law that gives Jerusalem to Israel.
> ...







 He cant do that as it would destroy his stand on there not being any International Law that gives Jerusalem to the Jews. As the San Remo conference and the mandate for Palestine have both been accepted as International Law by the UNGC. It was one of the first old League of Nations rulings that the UN accepted as valid and enshrined it into LAW.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I get it.  You see folks, the San Reno conference was 94 years ago so it's no longer valid.  Just like the US Constitution of 1787 is no longer valid, right Vic?
> ...






 Hold on just a minute, not that long ago you were saying that 181 did not apply as it was never acted on by the Palestinians.
 But the San Remo conference has been accepted as INTERNATIONAL LAW by the UN, just as the mandate for Palestine was. It was only later that the UN realised they had made a mistake and had broken International law by partitioning Palestine as they did.
 So under UN law and International law all of Palestine belongs to Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...







 SAN REMO CONFERENCE and the MANDATE OF PALESTINE. both accepted by the un as de facto and de jure INTERNATIONAL LAW.
 Just as Article 80 of the UN charter stops Palestine from being recognised as a state as it breaches International Law.

 Article 80 of the UN Charter, once known unofficially as the Jewish Peoples clause, which preserves intact all the rights granted to Jews under the Mandate for Palestine, even after the Mandates expiry on May 14-15, 1948. Under this provision of international law (the Charter is an international treaty), Jewish rights to Palestine and the Land of Israel were not to be altered in any way unless there had been an intervening trusteeship agreement between the states or parties concerned, which would have converted the Mandate into a trusteeship or trust territory. The only period of time such an agreement could have been concluded under Chapter 12 of the UN Charter was during the three-year period from October 24, 1945, the date the Charter entered into force after appropriate ratifications, until May 14-15, 1948, the date the Mandate expired and the State of Israel was proclaimed. Since no agreement of this type was made during this relevant three-year period, in which Jewish rights to all of Palestine may conceivably have been altered had Palestine been converted into a trust territory, those Jewish rights that had existed under the Mandate remained in full force and effect, to which the UN is still committed by Article 80 to uphold, or is prohibited from altering.

As a direct result of Article 80, the UN cannot transfer these rights over any part of Palestine, vested as they are in the Jewish People, to any non-Jewish entity, such as the Palestinian Authority. Among the most important of these Jewish rights are those contained in Article 6 of the Mandate which recognized the right of Jews to immigrate freely to the Land of Israel and to establish settlements thereon, rights which are fully protected by Article 80 of the UN Charter.

It should be common knowledge that under the Mandate, all of Palestine was reserved exclusively for the establishment of the Jewish National Home and future independent Jewish State, as was previously decided at the San Remo Peace Conference that took place in April 1920. Or put another way, no part of Palestine was allotted for an Arab National Home or state, since Arab self-determination was being generously granted elsewhere  in Syria, Iraq, Arabia, Egypt and North Africa  which has led to the establishment of the 21 Arab states of today, over a vast land mass from the Persian Gulf to the Atlantic Ocean. There is thus no necessity for a new independent Arab State in the specific area of former Mandated Palestine reserved for Jewish self-determination, most particularly, in Judea, Samaria and Gaza. Creating such a state out of Jewish land would be blatantly illegal under Article 80 of the UN Charter and beyond the legal authority of the UN itself.

In this respect, neither the League of Nations nor its successor, the United Nations, ever had sovereign rights over the land we Jews call Eretz-Israel. As a non-sovereign, the UN has no power whatsoever to allot territory to the Palestinian Authority where the allotted territory already belongs to the Jewish People.

Moreover, there is no article in the UN Charter which gives either the Security Council or the General Assembly or even the Trusteeship Council the power to create a new independent state. If the UN had such power, then logically it would also have the inverse power to de-create or dismember an existing state, a power it certainly does not enjoy under the UN Charter. If, theoretically speaking, this power did exist, the UN would be in effect a world legislature that could make or unmake states by its own volition, a power that would put in jeopardy the present world order.

For the foregoing reasons, the bill introduced in the US Congress by Ileana Ros-Lehtinen is definitely the proper course of action to follow. UN illegality needs to be roundly condemned and stopped dead in its tracks by an appropriate punitive measure, exactly as Ros-Lehtinen has proposed. Her bill would be even more worthy if it were to include a direct reference to Article 80 and to the fact that the UN has no legal power to create a state or to allot another states territory for that purpose, accomplished through the devious or underhanded means of accepting the applicants request for membership in the world body.


So there you have it child the full aspect of INTERNATIONAL LAW as written down in the UN charter and accepted by all member states that show Jerusalem is for ever Jewish


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I am saying the mandate was the initial plan aka AGREEMENT, TREATY created by those who controlled the land, the British, so therefore BY LAW the Arabs violated it by attacking Israel. Which after many hurtful butt kicks doesn't give them the Arabs the land or Jerusalem, BY LAW.
> ...







Article 80 of the UN charter says that all of Palestine in Jewish, read all about it child and see that the BDS is nothing more than racism. You fail again.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> The Mandate for Palestine called for a Jewish homeland to be created in Palestine.
> 
> But as time went on, it was clear that the Jews could not have all of Palestine, and the land must be either partitioned or shared.
> 
> In 1939, the British issued a White Paper, which decided that Palestine would not be partitioned but instead shared by the Arabs and Jews of Palestine.







WRONG   another massive fail by you. 

 Read all about Article 80 of the UN charter


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I get it.  You see folks, the San Reno conference was 94 years ago so it's no longer valid.  Just like the US Constitution of 1787 is no longer valid, right Vic?
> ...



>>The mandatory Power shall use its best endeavours to ensure that an area situated in the territory of the Jewish State, including a seaport and hinterland adequate to provide facilities for a substantial immigration, shall be evacuated at the earliest possible date and in any event not later than 1 February 1948. <<

If you don't know, ask nicely or shut up and just listen and learn.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the Jews got their Palestine and the Arabs got their Muslim Palestine.
> ...







Only because they refused to accept it,  now they want to turn the clocks back to 1948. The fact is International law states that all of Palestine is Jewish.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...





Another massive fail child. You see the san remo conference which was the precursor to the mandate was what set up the framework for the partitioning of Palestine. So trans Jordan as a British protectorate did not come into existence until some time after the Mandate did. The same International Law that gives the rest of Palestine to the Jews also gave Transjordan to the arab muslims

Transjordan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No siree.  The mandate for Palestine included Jordan. You want maps?  I got maps. LOL
> ...





 Try again as the area known as Transjordan was a BRITISH PROTECTORATE UNDER THE MANDATE OF PALESTINE. It did not become self autonomous until 1946.

Transjordan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > > Forget politics ? Who has legal right to Jerusalem? | JPost | Israel News
> ...








The "Zionists" did  respect the inalienable rights of the indigenous, non-Jewish population.
 Right up until they disrespected the Jews inalienable rights and invaded Israel. Then the rights of the arab muslims were lost for ever.



 UNSC resolutions are not binding they are nothing more than recommendations, as such they do not take precedence over treaties that came into International Law before the UN was formed. The only part of the UN that is enshrined in Law is the charter, and article 80 states that all of Palestine is Jewish.

 As for 242 it does not say that Israel has to get out of the occupied territories at all, it does say 
  Withdrawal of Israeli armed forces from territories occupied in the recent conflict;

 Termination of all claims or states of belligerency and respect for and acknowledgement of the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of every State in the area and their right to live in peace within secure and recognized boundaries free from threats or acts of force

The two are intertwined and one can not be implemented without the other.

 Did you know that the Palestinians rejected 242 because it meant they would have no easy path to murder Jewish children ?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Article 80 of the UN charter says that all of Palestine in Jewish, read all about it child and see that the BDS is nothing more than racism. You fail again.



Article 80 says nothing about Israel.

It doesn't even mention Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> The "Zionists" did  respect the inalienable rights of the indigenous, non-Jewish population.
> Right up until they disrespected the Jews inalienable rights and invaded Israel. Then the rights of the arab muslims were lost for ever.
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you?  Because you certainly don't talk like a responsible adult.  You talk more like a 15 year old kid who never does his homework, yet thinks he knows everything.

Residents do not "invade" their own homeland, they "defend" it, dumbass!


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2014)

Right on!  You tell 'em kiddo.  Defending their homeland is exactly what Israel is doing.  And who said Billo is an imbecile?





Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The "Zionists" did  respect the inalienable rights of the indigenous, non-Jewish population.
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Article 80 of the UN charter says that all of Palestine in Jewish, read all about it child and see that the BDS is nothing more than racism. You fail again.
> ...




Article 80 and the UN Recognition of a ?Palestinian State? | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com

The charter text is legalize and does not mention names only terms like administering authority, trustee, trust territory and mandate


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The "Zionists" did  respect the inalienable rights of the indigenous, non-Jewish population.
> ...


Since when did Arab invaders become "residents"?  PCP brain.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Since when did Arab invaders become "residents"?  PCP brain.



The Arabs have lived there for generations, you dumb ass.  

Still waiting for that curent law that gave EJ to Israel.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since when did Arab invaders become "residents"?  PCP brain.
> ...



When you say EJ, are you talking about Abu Dis, Silwan, etc. or the Old City?


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2014)

For three generations the Palestinians have squatted on Israel's land without any deeds.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



Nope... I published the archives of US State Dept showing that Jordan was informed that their annexation of the West Bank WAS recognized by US.. It belonged to Jordan as far as we were concerned and Jordan gave FULL recognition and recognition to the "palestinians" as citizens of Jordan..

2nd or 3rd paragraph in :

http://digicoll.library.wisc.edu/cg...FRUS1950v05.p0943&id=FRUS.FRUS1950v05&isize=M

http://images.library.wisc.edu/FRUS/EFacs/1950v05/M/0942.jpg
http://images.library.wisc.edu/FRUS/EFacs/1950v05/M/0943.jpg


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > > Forget politics ? Who has legal right to Jerusalem? | JPost | Israel News
> ...



You didn't read the article didya? And you're not paying attention to the British definition of Palestine. TransJordan was Palestine. Israel was Palestine as far as the documents are concerned. The PARTITION is what was outlined in San Remo. San Remo DEFINED the partition.



> ..... it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine



And it didn't.. The portion of Palestine that became Israel was fully assimiliated. A fact that is reflected in the Arab political parties and Knesset representation that has ALWAYS existed within the Jewish state.. 

You folks just don't have any LEGAL analysis to back up your assertions.. While the predominance of scholarly and legal opinion is there for everyone to see. All 10 pounds of it.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since when did Arab invaders become "residents"?  PCP brain.
> ...


Jews have been there longer than Arabs, moron.  The region was Ottoman territory for 600 years and there is record of Jews defending Hebron from the Crusaders about 600 years ago.  Last I checked there weren't that many Ottoman Turks in the land to claim "ownership".  The Arabs have not owned this land for 700 years roughly, so they really had NO SAY in it's destiny. They are recent 20th century invaders.  The British have records of the Arab invasion from neighboring Arab lands during the Palestine mandate years in the early to mid 1900's.  Arabs are invaders and conquerors that raped and looted people and lands, that is how most of the middle east became Arab / Islamic lands.  

True story.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Jordanians were extremely *NICE* to their Arab Palestinian brethren.  In three days during what is known as "Black September" they massacred more "innocent" Palestinians than Israel has in 60 years.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Nope... I published the archives of US State Dept showing that Jordan was informed that their annexation of the West Bank WAS recognized by US.. It belonged to Jordan as far as we were concerned and Jordan gave FULL recognition and recognition to the "palestinians" as citizens of Jordan..
> 
> 2nd or 3rd paragraph in :
> 
> ...



The US State Dept. recognized Jordanian soverignity over the West Bank, which they called "Arab Palestine".


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Jews have been there longer than Arabs, moron.  The region was Ottoman territory for 600 years and there is record of Jews defending Hebron from the Crusaders about 600 years ago.  Last I checked there weren't that many Ottoman Turks in the land to claim "ownership".  The Arabs have not owned this land for 700 years roughly, so they really had NO SAY in it's destiny. They are recent 20th century invaders.  The British have records of the Arab invasion from neighboring Arab lands during the Palestine mandate years in the early to mid 1900's.  Arabs are invaders and conquerors that raped and looted people and lands, that is how most of the middle east became Arab / Islamic lands.
> 
> True story.



Evidence says that the Muslim Arabs of Palestine, are descended from Muslim Arabs, Turks, Egyptians, Circassians, Bosnians, Kurds, Persians, who migrated to Palestine over the last 2,000 years...and Judeans who converted to Islam.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 12, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Clarification is needed.  Because the Old City will never be given up.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Clarification is needed.  Because the Old City will never be given up.



why do Jews need to control the Muslim Quarter?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have been there longer than Arabs, moron.  The region was Ottoman territory for 600 years and there is record of Jews defending Hebron from the Crusaders about 600 years ago.  Last I checked there weren't that many Ottoman Turks in the land to claim "ownership".  The Arabs have not owned this land for 700 years roughly, so they really had NO SAY in it's destiny. They are recent 20th century invaders.  The British have records of the Arab invasion from neighboring Arab lands during the Palestine mandate years in the early to mid 1900's.  Arabs are invaders and conquerors that raped and looted people and lands, that is how most of the middle east became Arab / Islamic lands.
> ...


Wow, that was fucking vague.  DNA evidence suggests that Yemenite Muslims and certain people from the Caucasus have closer links to Jewish people than do the Palestinians who are recent invaders from neighboring Arab countries.  

In other words, your response was meaningless drivel.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since when did Arab invaders become "residents"?  PCP brain.
> ...



Jews have lived there for millenia.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Jews have lived there for millenia.



Name one Jew who lives in Israel, that can trace his ancestors back more than 100 years.

You know you can't.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have lived there for millenia.
> ...


meanwhile Arabs can trace their ancestors back to Egypt, Jordan, and Syria in less than one generation.  

Dipshit did you forget that Jews defended Hebron 600 years ago from the Crusaders?  Ha ha ha .  Arab bullshit artist.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

There is no international law giving Jerusalem exclusively to the Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> There is no international law giving Jerusalem exclusively to the Jews.


Sure there is, Sherri #67, and it's been shown.  

Arabs for sure have ZERO rights to the land, or Jerusalem.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Sure there is, Sherri #67, and it's been shown.
> 
> Arabs for sure have ZERO rights to the land, or Jerusalem.



Just as the Schutzstaffel said the Jews had no right to live on Earth.  The Zionists learned their lessons well from their former masters.

Now, please name the law giving Jerusalem to the Jews exclusively.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Nope... I published the archives of US State Dept showing that Jordan was informed that their annexation of the West Bank WAS recognized by US.. It belonged to Jordan as far as we were concerned and Jordan gave FULL recognition and recognition to the "palestinians" as citizens of Jordan..
> ...



Land Jordan later gave to Israel 

>>Borders: The international boundary between Israel and Jordan follows the Jordan and Yarmouk Rivers, the Dead Sea, the Emek Ha'arva/Wadi Araba, and the Gulf of Aqaba<< Camp David peace agreement


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure there is, Sherri #67, and it's been shown.
> ...


Just did, little Nazi Mufti of Jerusalem who asked Hitler to kill all the Jews.

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have been there longer than Arabs, moron.  The region was Ottoman territory for 600 years and there is record of Jews defending Hebron from the Crusaders about 600 years ago.  Last I checked there weren't that many Ottoman Turks in the land to claim "ownership".  The Arabs have not owned this land for 700 years roughly, so they really had NO SAY in it's destiny. They are recent 20th century invaders.  The British have records of the Arab invasion from neighboring Arab lands during the Palestine mandate years in the early to mid 1900's.  Arabs are invaders and conquerors that raped and looted people and lands, that is how most of the middle east became Arab / Islamic lands.
> ...




And exactly where is this evidence of which you speak?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Clarification is needed.  Because the Old City will never be given up.
> ...


Because all of Jerusalem is kosher and Arab swine is verboten there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure there is, Sherri #67, and it's been shown.
> ...




Sherri, yer gonna have to learn that the moment you go all Godwin on us, you have already long lost the debate.

No, go cry some or go throw something and when your boo-boo is all better, come back and we'll see if you can be coherent.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Wait for it...wait for it....


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Actually Arabs/Muslims also don't eat swine/pork.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Looking through his / her Encyclopedia Islamica.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

I am gonna take a wild stab and postulate the following:


Were aliens to visit our planet and offer us an entirely new world to colonize, and were all the Jews of the world to say, "ok, we will pack our things and build a 4th temple of David somewhere on Argolias Prime" (or whatever the fuck the planet would be named), I would bet you top Dollar/Euro/Yuan/Yen that within 10 years, the "Religion of Peace" (puke) would be waging war on that planet and claiming New Yerushalayim for itself.

Truthout. 

It's not about Eretz Yisrael, pe se. It's about raw, unbridled, illogical hated of Jews worldwide.


Arabs across the world did not give a fuck about the "Holy Land" until Eretz Yisrael was re-formed in 1948 and Israeli farmers were growing oranges the size of grapefruits on a land that the fucking Arabs coud never tame.

I contend once again: Israel's biggest mistake was in not finishing what it started in 1967. Once it won, it should have set every single one of those fucking palis across the border to Jordanian and simply been done with it.

Yerushalayeem belongs to Eretz Yisael.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

And just something fun for this thead whilst Sherri is frantically going through her 500 year old volumes of Encylopedia Islamonazia, and it's right in time for St. Patty's Day!!!


The Irish Zionist | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





I'm proud of you for being able to hold back.  I know that required discipline!!


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Article 80 of the UN charter says that all of Palestine in Jewish, read all about it child and see that the BDS is nothing more than racism. You fail again.
> ...






It implies Israel if you read it.

Charter of the United Nations: Chapter XII: International Trusteeship System


 Article 80
1. Except as may be agreed upon in individual trusteeship agreements, made under Articles 77, 79, and 81, placing each territory under the trusteeship system, and until such agreements have been concluded, *nothing in this Chapter shall be construed in or of itself to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments to which Members of the United Nations may respectively be parties. *2.Paragraph 1 of this Article shall not be interpreted as giving grounds for delay or postponement of the negotiation and conclusion of agreements for placing mandated and other territories under the trusteeship system as provided for in Article 77. 


Article 77
1.The trusteeship system shall apply to such territories in the following categories as may be placed thereunder by means of trusteeship agreements: 

* a. territories now held under mandate;
    b. territories which may be detached from enemy states as a result of the Second World War; and
    c. territories voluntarily placed under the system by states responsible for their administration. *2. It will be a matter for subsequent agreement as to which territories in the foregoing categories will be brought under the trusteeship system and upon what terms. 


Article 79

*The terms of trusteeship for each territory to be placed under the trusteeship system, including any alteration or amendment, shall be agreed upon by the states directly concerned, including the mandatory power in the case of territories held under mandate *by a Member of the United Nations, and shall be approved as provided for in Articles 83 and 85. 




 So in other words it says.............................. Tell you what you being so knowledgeable about International Law why don't you interpret  it for the board...........  
Article 81

The trusteeship agreement shall in each case include the terms under which the trust territory will be administered and designate the authority which will exercise the administration of the trust territory. Such authority, hereinafter called the administering authority, may be one or more states or the Organization itself


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since when did Arab invaders become "residents"?  PCP brain.
> ...






 Yes about 3 generations at the most


 The mandate of Palestine that is the overriding force of article 80 of the UN charter.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am gonna take a wild stab and postulate the following:
> 
> 
> Were aliens to visit our planet and offer us an entirely new world to colonize, and were all the Jews of the world to say, "ok, we will pack our things and build a 4th temple of David somewhere on Argolias Prime" (or whatever the fuck the planet would be named), I would bet you top Dollar/Euro/Yuan/Yen that within 10 years, the "Religion of Peace" (puke) would be waging war on that planet and claiming New Yerushalayim for itself.
> ...


Exactly.  Proof of that is there was not a peep from ANYBODY about a "Palestine" when the West Bank and Gaza were controlled the Arabs for 20 years from 48 to 67.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Nope... I published the archives of US State Dept showing that Jordan was informed that their annexation of the West Bank WAS recognized by US.. It belonged to Jordan as far as we were concerned and Jordan gave FULL recognition and recognition to the "palestinians" as citizens of Jordan..
> ...







 Another massive fail child, don't you read the replies to your posts. The term arab Palestine takes in all of Iraq, Syria and Jordan. It was detailed on the maps produced for your sufferance


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Nope... I published the archives of US State Dept showing that Jordan was informed that their annexation of the West Bank WAS recognized by US.. It belonged to Jordan as far as we were concerned and Jordan gave FULL recognition and recognition to the "palestinians" as citizens of Jordan..
> ...



That's correct.. And they called it Arab Palestine because that was the intention of the damn Brits who pompously engineered the map of the Middle East..

<< Edited to Add >> Phoenal is correct that "Arab Palestine" was all of Trans-Jordan.. But I'm not certain if any specific declaration of other Arab nations in the vicinity were ever suggested..


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have been there longer than Arabs, moron.  The region was Ottoman territory for 600 years and there is record of Jews defending Hebron from the Crusaders about 600 years ago.  Last I checked there weren't that many Ottoman Turks in the land to claim "ownership".  The Arabs have not owned this land for 700 years roughly, so they really had NO SAY in it's destiny. They are recent 20th century invaders.  The British have records of the Arab invasion from neighboring Arab lands during the Palestine mandate years in the early to mid 1900's.  Arabs are invaders and conquerors that raped and looted people and lands, that is how most of the middle east became Arab / Islamic lands.
> ...






 What evidence would that be, the ISLAMONAZI LIES and BLOOD LIBELS. The real evidence is that no arab muslims existed before 627 C.E. so could not have been around 2,000 years ago. But Jews have lived, owned and worked the land for 4,000 years


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Clarification is needed.  Because the Old City will never be given up.
> ...






 Why do the muslims need to steal Jewish land and homes in the old city ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have lived there for millenia.
> ...






 Can you name one palestinian muslim that can trace his ancestors back further than 3 generations. ?

 But any Jew in Israel with the Cohen gene can trace his/her lineage back to Abraham.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> There is no international law giving Jerusalem exclusively to the Jews.







 Correct, but there is one giving them control of all the land of Palestine.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Clarification is needed.  Because the Old City will never be given up.
> ...



I don't know.. Maybe because it's a simple 10 minute back alley walk to the Knesset 
for a suicide bomber? 

You ever BEEN to Jerusalem? The foot traffic between the "Muslim quarters" the rest of it is thru 6 ft wide alleyways stuffed with spice merchants and donkeys. I got pinned to a wall for 10 minutes by Moslem and Jewish schoolkids and had my foot stomped on by a donkey.

Not the kinda place to set up Borders and checkpoints.. Works better intact...


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sure there is, Sherri #67, and it's been shown.
> ...






 There isn't one and you know it, just as there is no law giving Palestine to the muslims exclusively. But there is a law that give the Jews control over all the land of Palestine and the people who live there.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...






 Not all as some do eat pork and it ends in a massive fail.   A muslim cook put in a case of racism when he was sacked for refusing to cook bacon, sausages and other pork products. His defence was that being a muslim it was against his religion to touch unclean meat. A video of him eating a bacon sandwich, a sausage bun and a pork pie were produced as evidence. He lost the case and had to pay the other sides costs.


BBC NEWS | UK | England | London | Muslim chef loses tribunal case


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 12, 2014)

Cute aren't they, and much cleaner than many muslims. Make excellent guard dogs and their bite can really hurt.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Correct, but there is one giving them control of all the land of Palestine.



Another Nazionist lie from you.

There is no such law giving Jerusalem to the Jews, or all of Palestine to the Jews exclusively.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Can you name one palestinian muslim that can trace his ancestors back further than 3 generations. ?
> 
> But any Jew in Israel with the Cohen gene can trace his/her lineage back to Abraham.



In 1922 there were hundreds of thousands of Muslims in Palestine.

The vast majority of them were born there.

Not so, for the Jews.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Another massive fail child, don't you read the replies to your posts. The term arab Palestine takes in all of Iraq, Syria and Jordan. It was detailed on the maps produced for your sufferance



Iraq and Syria were part of Palestine?

Where do you get such Nazionist lies?


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> That's correct.. And they called it Arab Palestine because that was the intention of the damn Brits who pompously engineered the map of the Middle East..
> 
> << Edited to Add >> Phoenal is correct that "Arab Palestine" was all of Trans-Jordan.. But I'm not certain if any specific declaration of other Arab nations in the vicinity were ever suggested..



The "damn Brits", as you call them, were instrumental in the creation of the Jewish state.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> There isn't one and you know it, just as there is no law giving Palestine to the muslims exclusively. But there is a law that give the Jews control over all the land of Palestine and the people who live there.



That is a lie.  There is no law giving the Jews exclusive ownership of Palestine.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't one and you know it, just as there is no law giving Palestine to the muslims exclusively. But there is a law that give the Jews control over all the land of Palestine and the people who live there.
> ...



Genesis, Chapter 13, verses 14-15.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Genesis, Chapter 13, verses 14-15.



You have got to be kidding me.

The Bible, that silly little fantasy book, is not a law.  Not in any sense of the word.

Try arguing that the Bible is a law, at the UN.  They will laugh you all the way to The Hague.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have lived there for millenia.
> ...



neither Israeli or a jew so I would not know any individuals, but I can give other evidence

Picture a Day: The Everyday Life of Jews in Jerusalem's Old City 120 Years Ago


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Genesis, Chapter 13, verses 14-15.
> ...




Funny that your rep is disabled.... hmmmmm.... need some help enabling it.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 12, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Jerusalem still pretty much looks that way today.  Not much has changed in 150 years.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That's correct.. And they called it Arab Palestine because that was the intention of the damn Brits who pompously engineered the map of the Middle East..
> ...



You shouldn't assume that my strong support for the right of Israel to exist doesn't come with other notions of how this mess was created. I'm just not a big fan of Imperialism. And the idea that the Middle East could be subdivided over a cup a tea doesn't sit well with me.
These suits underestimated the task.

Likewise, I'm completely happy with the integration of Israeli Arabs into the state of Israel. But I'm dissappointed about an "occupation" going on for so long and so badly managed.

Truth be known, when Jordan ceeded it's rights to the West Bank, Israel SHOULD HAVE formally annexed that land and started the process of TEACHING development and political stability -- with the end result of eventually allowing it to become a "federated state" with a semi-autonomous government...

The mess that is there now is a classic case of TOO MANY COOKS in the kitchen.. Whereas the early British mistakes were a case of arrogance and underestimation...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Truth be known, when Jordan ceeded it's rights to the West Bank, Israel SHOULD HAVE formally annexed that land and started the process of TEACHING development and political stability -- with the end result of eventually allowing it to become a "federated state" with a semi-autonomous government...
> 
> The mess that is there now is a classic case of TOO MANY COOKS in the kitchen.. Whereas the early British mistakes were a case of arrogance and underestimation...



I fully agree.  

When Israel conquered the West Bank, they should have annexed all of it and given citizenship to its inhabitants.  Jews and Arabs, living together, in a healthy democracy.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Another massive fail child, don't you read the replies to your posts. The term arab Palestine takes in all of Iraq, Syria and Jordan. It was detailed on the maps produced for your sufferance
> ...


Palestine was called "southern Syria", dipshit. You know nothing about history.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Palestine was called "southern Syria", dipshit. You know nothing about history.



Yeah, and Iraq was called Iraq.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name one palestinian muslim that can trace his ancestors back further than 3 generations. ?
> ...


All recent invaders from neighboring lands.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine was called "southern Syria", dipshit. You know nothing about history.
> ...


Iraq was called French mandate and before that it was called Mesopotamia.  

You are pathetic. Butthurt67.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Iraq was under a British Mandate, not French.  God you're an idiot.  

Iraq was never part of Palestine.

That's a major fail on your part.

And no, there is no law giving Jerusalem just to the Jews.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Truth be known, when Jordan ceeded it's rights to the West Bank, Israel SHOULD HAVE formally annexed that land and started the process of TEACHING development and political stability -- with the end result of eventually allowing it to become a "federated state" with a semi-autonomous government...
> ...



The difference between us is that it's not palatable for Israel to control that land in the long run.. So it should have DEVELOPED as a joint Arab/Israel partnership -- but with the goal of granting it semi-autonomy at a later date when the threats were neutralized. 

I think what you're missing here is what Israel values that isn't reflected in Pali administered lands. The Palis don't really give a rip about economic development, infrastructure, or trade. You can physically SEE the difference as you cross the Gaza border. Changing the hostile standoff would require that Israel and it's supporters PROVIDE those amenities so that it's neighbors SHARE similiar values.. And then when they reject violence as a solution -- you can cut them loose..  Much cheaper and a lot less bloody than a 50 year occupation over primitive passion...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Hello again dipshit. How old are you?  Iraq and Syria were part of the Ottoman Empire and after it collapsed they became part of the French mandate. Jordan and Israel also part of the Ottoman Empire became part of the British mandate. Which means none of these Muslim countries, cesspools of hatred and intolerance existed before WWI. Go open a history book before spouting off more Arab ignorance.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Hello again dipshit. How old are you?  Iraq and Syria were part of the Ottoman Empire and after it collapsed they became part of the French mandate. Jordan and Israel also part of the Ottoman Empire became part of the British mandate. Which means none of these Muslim countries, cesspools of hatred and intolerance existed before WWI. Go open a history book before spouting off more Arab ignorance.



Iraq was controlled by a British Mandate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_(mandate)

_The Kingdom of Iraq under British Administration or Mandatory Iraq (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1610;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;* Al-Antidab Al-Britaniy 'Ala Al-'Iraq) was created in 1921 following the 1920 Iraqi Revolt against the proposed British Mandate for Mesopotamia, and enacted via the 1922 Anglo-Iraqi Treaty._


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't one and you know it, just as there is no law giving Palestine to the muslims exclusively. But there is a law that give the Jews control over all the land of Palestine and the people who live there.
> ...



LLPOF ??? Is this the best you can do?  You make a serious charge but offer no proof?
Childish rants yet again.
Phoenall has far more credibility over the years than you do.  You really should stop the insults and defamation


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2014)

Eh Vic, ever hear of Mesopotamia?




Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine was called "southern Syria", dipshit. You know nothing about history.
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Eh Vic, ever hear of Mesopotamia?



Yup.

It was a British Mandate.

The Syrians had Lebanon and Syria, the Brits had Palestine, Jordan, and Mesopotamia/Iraq.

That was the whole of the Levant.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey Vic, remember this?  "Iraq was called Iraq."  Heh Heh!





Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh Vic, ever hear of Mesopotamia?
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Hey Vic, remember this?  "Iraq was called Iraq."  Heh Heh!



Iraq/Mesopotamia was a British Mandate.

Just like Palestine and Transjordan.

The French had a mandate over Lebanon and Syria.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again dipshit. How old are you?  Iraq and Syria were part of the Ottoman Empire and after it collapsed they became part of the French mandate. Jordan and Israel also part of the Ottoman Empire became part of the British mandate. Which means none of these Muslim countries, cesspools of hatred and intolerance existed before WWI. Go open a history book before spouting off more Arab ignorance.
> ...


Who gives a shat. Iraq was called Mesopotamia and it was Ottoman territory for 600 years, like most of the Middle East, before coming under British or French mandates. Bottom line is Arab savages had no problem with all the countries that were carved out of the collapsed Ottoman Empire, except for one, the JEWISH ONE. Which means that the reason this conflict exist is because if Arab / Muslim hatred and intolerance of the other and nothing else.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Vic, remember this?  "Iraq was called Iraq."  Heh Heh!
> ...


But Iraq wasn't called Iraq, moron. Which means you know jack about jack.


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Iraq was called French mandate and before that it was called Mesopotamia.
> 
> You are pathetic. Butthurt67.





Roudy said:


> Hello again dipshit. How old are you?  Iraq and Syria were part of the Ottoman Empire and after it collapsed they became part of the French mandate.





Roudy said:


> Who gives a shat. Iraq was called Mesopotamia and it was Ottoman territory for 600 years, like most of the Middle East, before coming *under British or French mandates*.



LOL!!!  You're such an idiot!!!!!!    

Not only are you wrong about Iraq/Mesopotamia being a French Mandate, but you're wrong about international law giving Jerusalem to Israel.

Go back to school.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh Vic, ever hear of Mesopotamia?
> ...



bit your tongue!  the french had a mandate that encompassed Lebanon and Syria.

Lebanon had aleppo and golan for some time.  Lebanon had the shebba farms till 1949 when syria occupied it and lost it and the golan in war to Israel, but Lebanon was autonomous made up of principalities since the 16th century.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2014)

Iraq was called Mesopotamia.  Get it yet?





Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq was called French mandate and before that it was called Mesopotamia.
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq was called French mandate and before that it was called Mesopotamia.
> ...



Zor sanjak became part of the Baghdad vilayet for a time and part of the Aleppo vilayet later on.  Armenians and Kurdish areas.
Zor was part of the French mandate.

Yes, take your own advice and go back to school.  You obviously don't know much, especially when it come to the middle east.  I'm sure your feet would look much better out of your mouth.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2014)

I love him for the laughs he gives us.



QUOTE=aris2chat;8765122]





Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq was called French mandate and before that it was called Mesopotamia.
> ...



Zor sanjak became part of the Baghdad vilayet for a time and part of the Aleppo vilayet later on.  Armenians and Kurdish areas.
Zor was part of the French mandate.

Yes, take your own advice and go back to school.  You obviously don't know much, especially when it come to the middle east.  I'm sure your feet would look much better out of your mouth.  






[/QUOTE]


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Unfortunately, it seems some of them 




are a tad hard headed


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> You didn't read the article didya?


How the fuck could I address specific claims from your article, if I didn't read it?

Care to answer that one, Mr. Wizard?



flacaltenn said:


> And you're not paying attention to the British definition of Palestine. TransJordan was Palestine. Israel was Palestine as far as the documents are concerned. The PARTITION is what was outlined in San Remo. San Remo DEFINED the partition.


And those documents did not give any part of the West Bank, Golan Heights, Gaza or East Jerusalem, to the Zionists.

What those documents did do, was give 70% of the land, to 10% of the population.



flacaltenn said:


> And it didn't..


Tell that to the over 700,000 Palestinian-arabs that were driven from their homes by jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.



flacaltenn said:


> The portion of Palestine that became Israel was fully assimiliated.


Do you fully assimilate garbage?  Because that's how Palestinian's are treated.

Do you call this assimilation?



> _"...the settlers must under no circumstances arouse the wrath of the natives ... 'Yet what do our brethren do in Palestine? Just the very opposite! Serfs they were in the lands of the Diaspora and suddenly they find themselves in unrestricted freedom and this change has awakened in them an inclination to despotism. *They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination *...'
> - Ahad Ha'am (famous Zionist humanist)_


Is that what you call assimilation?




flacaltenn said:


> A fact that is reflected in the Arab political parties and Knesset representation that has ALWAYS existed within the Jewish state..


Like the Nakba Law?  Or "jew only" roads and communities?



flacaltenn said:


> You folks just don't have any LEGAL analysis to back up your assertions..


Over 100 UN resolutions against Israel, say you're wrong.



flacaltenn said:


> While the predominance of scholarly and legal opinion is there for everyone to see. All 10 pounds of it.


Then watch where you step.

I can tell, you have no interest in looking at this issue objectively and honestly.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 13, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't one and you know it, just as there is no law giving Palestine to the muslims exclusively. But there is a law that give the Jews control over all the land of Palestine and the people who live there.
> ...



Would you prefer quran or bible?  English or arabic, or german?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Well, waddya know... you actually got one half-right, for once.

Article 102 states...



> 1. Every treaty and every international agreement entered into by any Member of the United Nations after the present Charter comes into force shall as soon as possible be registered with the Secretariat and published by it.
> 
> 2. No party to any such treaty or international agreement which has not been registered in accordance with the provisions of paragraph 1 of this Article may invoke that treaty or agreement before any organ of the United Nations.
> 
> https://www.un.org/en/documents/charter/chapter16.shtml



Which pertains to treaties created AFTER the ratification of the UN Charter, and not BEFORE, as you alluded to here...



Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



Article 102 merely states that any treaty not 'registered' with the UN Secretariat may not be brought before the UN for purposes of enforcement.

That does not mean that two or more sovereign nations cannot legally enter into a treaty that is not registered with the UN.

That merely means that enforcement of such a treaty is entirely up to the stakeholder parties themselves.

And, let's face it, having your treaty published in the UN's records and proceedings is not a guarantee that the UN will enforce the treaty on your behalf or even rule on it as legal or illegal - it just means that it is public knowledge - and that there is some slim chance that you might be able to utilize the UN or its judicial organ(s) for enforcement or arbitration purposes.

It always helps to have your treaty recognized internationally but recognition does not guarantee legality nor enforce-ability; merely recognition of its existence, and a pathway to international arbitration services.

You were closer to being right the first time (post-UN Charter) than after your re-phrasing. Clearly, you were operating off of some old memory or another and just winging it, and backed down when challenged, when you should have dug in your heels and served-up the Original Position Reinforcement, which would have at least bought you some time.

And you were close to being right about the old League of Nations registration of international treaties as well, with the same caveats about registration not guaranteeing either legality nor enforce-ability, and with the additional caveat that the League shook apart as an impractical and crippled mode of governance, in much the same fashion that the UN is at risk of a similar fate.

All in all, you were more right than wrong about that one, and I learned something.

Credit where credit is due.

Thank you.

I will continue to posit that UN recognition of a treaty does not make or un-make the Legality of a treaty - merely its enforce-ability utilizing organs of the UN.

But I will move forward bearing in mind the practical limitations of a treaty that cannot be brought before the UN or its organs for arbitration.



> _now, name the international treaty, registered with the UN, that gives Jerusalem to Israel._


I, for one, have never claimed that one exists.

I merely claim that it doesn't matter.

Israel owns it now.

They aren't going to give it back.

And I fully support that position.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 13, 2014)

I detest those Zionists for their treatment of Palesstinians.  Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can remain in Israel.  Face it folks, no Arab country, who know the Palestinians best, ever treated them like those Zionists in Israel do.




Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't read the article didya?
> ...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 13, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Can we have all of them?  I understand German a little because it's very similar to Yiddish.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 13, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't read the article didya?
> ...





> And those documents did not give any part of the West Bank, Golan Heights, Gaza or East Jerusalem, to the Zionists.
> 
> What those documents did do, was give 70% of the land, to 10% of the population.



That is correct.. The San Remo conference was WAAAAAAY before Jordan lost the West Bank, Egypt lost the entire Sinai and Gaza, and Syria lost the Golan to Israel by starting a war.. San Remo further defined the PARTITION OF PALESTINE from a British Protectorate  to the territories of Israel and Trans-Jordan. One as a Jewish homeland, and the other as a Palestinian Homeland.



> Tell that to the over 700,000 Palestinian-arabs that were driven from their homes by jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.
> 
> Do you fully assimilate garbage?  Because that's how Palestinian's are treated.
> 
> ...



Two DIFFERENT epochs of history.. The first associated with founding of Israel invited any Arab residents to PARTICIPATE in the sovereign government -- there was conflict with those that didn't recognize the government or had poor title to land rights. However -- ARAB Israelis played a part in the early government and CONTINUE to do so and are largely successfully assimilated.. 

Twenty years later, after the 67 war, Israelis did NOT invite the inhabitants of the occupied territorities into the government and treated the acquisitions as an OCCUPATION.. 
I believe that was a mistake. And those areas should have been FULLY ANNEXED intto Israel with the goal of returning those lands to soveriegn Pali control once infrastructure development, economic trade  and integration of Arabs and Israelis was stabilized. *It's an occupation gone badly. As MOST occupations do when they persist for DECADES.*. 

But the problem got consistently WORSE after 67 as more war broke out and more substantially, JORDAN broke ties to the West Bank claims because THEY couldn't handle their OWN Palestinian issues.. The King literally washed his hands of these uncontrollable renegades in the 70s and 80s.. The possibility of assimilation at THAT POINT was gone.

So now Israel has virtually NO HELP from the Arab League or any other Arab partner to forge a legit and STABLE Palestinian government in those regions.. I blame Israel for not capitalizing on the opportunity to AVOID a 50 year occupation.. But I blame Jordan, Egypt, Lebanon et al --- for NOT caring enough about the outcome for Palestinians *much more*..

How's that for "objectivity" ?? Now YOU try it....


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 13, 2014)

'NPR' denies the Nakba


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 13, 2014)

BS.  The Palestinians were driven out of their homes by their own Arab brothers in Arab countries.  And not one of thiose Arab countries will grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  And now those stupid Zionists in Israel actually make peace oferings to the Palestinian squatters, build a security fence & give them their own land in Gaza only to be thanked with rocket missiles.  When will Israel ever learn from king Hussein how to establish a lasting peace from Palestinians?






Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't read the article didya?
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 14, 2014)

For 19 years Jerusalem was once a divided city.  The 6 day war put an end to that.  And may Jerusalem forever remain Israel's alone.





MJB12741 said:


> BS.  The Palestinians were driven out of their homes by their own Arab brothers in Arab countries.  And not one of thiose Arab countries will grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  And now those stupid Zionists in Israel actually make peace oferings to the Palestinian squatters, build a security fence & give them their own land in Gaza only to be thanked with rocket missiles.  When will Israel ever learn from king Hussein how to establish a lasting peace from Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

